# 2011 Masters Cuban Cigar Pass



## Habano

***2011 Masters Cuban Cigar Pass Rules***
​ *1*. The puts and takes from the Cuban Cigar pass will be a maximum of five cigars, with a minimum of one put and take from the pass. If you can only take one or two cigars from the pass, that is fine. There are no requirements you must take five cigars and put five back in the pass.

 *2.* Most passes require a one for one trade; however I will accept a two for one trade with the exception the two cigars cannot be the same. In other words you cannot trade two RASS for a Siglo VI. Also, if there is already one cigar in the pass, another of the same cannot be added. UNLESS, there is significant age difference between the two. Example: 2010 Siglo V and 2006 Siglo V (would be ok)

 *3.* Value vs. Age vs. Rarity. To determine the value of a Cuban cigar for the pass, we will be using the *Cuban Comparison Shopper* (click link for access). How do I determine the value of my cigar? You will simply take the average of the highest price and lowest price per box and then divide this number by the number of cigars in the box. See example below.

 Belicoso Finos $8.42 (Determined value)

 Highest Price: $226.95

 Lowest Price: $195.00

 $226.05 + $195.00 = $421.05 / 2 = $210.53 (box) / 25 (cigars) = *$8.42

*  As for the age and rarity factor, this will be handled on a case by case basis in the pass. I have selected a few veterans to assist me when it comes to the age and rarity of cigars to help me determine what is a fair value of the cigar. Obviously a 2004 Cohiba Siglo VI is worth more than a 2011 Cohiba Siglo VI.

 I understand we have our fair share of new people to Cuban cigars in this pass; this is to be a learning experience for everyone. I will try and be as lenient as possible when it comes to the value of the cigars to give those a chance to try something they would like.

 *4.* Puts and takes for the Cuban cigar pass will be approved by me with the consideration of advice from the selected veteran members if needed. Please post your puts and takes for approval in the pass thread for me to review.

 *5.* Before sending the pass out to the next person on the list, you need to PM Starbuck and the next recipient as well a post in the pass thread to ensure he is ready to receive the pass. DO NOT send the pass until we have received confirmation the next recipient has confirmed (If you need an address, please PM Starbuck as I have a master list of all addresses).

 *6.* Shipping methods for the pass can be UPS, FedEx, or USPS Priority Mail. However is you use USPS, please obtain a delivery confirmation number to track and monitor the package. Once you have obtained tracking information, please post in the pass thread for everyone to view.

 *7.* Prior to receiving the pass, please have an idea of your puts and takes for the pass to ensure a quick turnaround. If you have an idea of what you would like to take and put into the pass, as well as knowing the value of your cigars, this will help speed the pass along and ensure it does not stall. Everyone will be excited to receive the pass, so have the courtesy to be ready and pass onto the next member on the list.

 *8.* I know we are all busy and things come up, however if you are not going to be available for the pass, or there could be an issue when your turn is coming up, please alert me as well as everyone is the pass so we can make the proper changes to re-route the pass. The last thing we want to do is have someone go on vacation and the pass sit on the porch for a week.

 *9.* When receiving the pass, please be sure to check the RH levels inside the herf a dor. I will be including extra humidpaks for the pass in a zip lock bag. If you feel the RH level is low, open a new humidpaks and stick it into the herf a dor. I've tried to minimize any damage to the cigars by putting them into the herf a dor. When handling the cigars outside of the herf a dor, please do so with care.

 *10.* Please remember to leave trader feedback for the person who sent you the pass.

 Last but not least and the most important rule, there WILL NOT be any drama or negative comments in this pass. So please, do not lash out or make rude comments to another member in the pass about anything such as puts and takes, values of cigars, and etc. If you feel there is an issue, please PM Starbuck directly, do not post in the pass thread, and I will handle it accordingly. If I feel anyone is causing an issue or problems for other members in the pass, I will remove you from the pass and alert the admins and mods of this forum.

 Finally&#8230;.let's all have some fun in this pass. I wish nothing more than this pass to start and end with success. We all know prying eyes will be watching us, so let's act like adults and distinguished gentlemen and show them a Cuban Cigar pass can be conducted in the Habano forum.

 Any questions, comments, concerns, please contact Starbuck directly.

*BE ABSOLUTELY SURE OF THE PROVENANCE OF YOUR CIGARS BEFORE YOU SIGN ON FOR THIS PASS. VERY FEW THINGS WOULD RUIN IT QUICKER THAN FAKES BEING PUT INTO IT! IF YOU ARE NOT SURE, OR HAVE QUESTIONS, PLEASE PM STARBUCK DIRECTLY!*










*Pass Order:

*1. Mhouser7
2. KcJason1
3. Zeb Zoober
4. Son of Thor
5. BDog
6. Vicini
7. austintxeric
8. WhoDat
9. bdw1984
10. EricF
11. mvorbrodt
12. CeeGar
13. JGD
14. bigmanfromou
15. TrippMc4
16. Rodeo
17. Zfog
18. aea6574
19. Sarge
20. Poneill272
21. dmgizzo
22. swingerofbirches
23. shortandsweet
24. HydroRaven
25. Starbuck (Home)

*QUICK LINKS:

**2011 Masters Cuban Cigar Pass List* (This spreadsheet will be used to track puts and takes for the pass)

*LAUNCH DATE: MONDAY, APRIL 4TH, 2011*


----------



## bigslowrock

man, my middle name is masters and I'm not in this pass :|


----------



## Jeff3C

There are some great sticks in there. I'm hoping my collection will be worthy enough by next year so I can play. This is going to be fun to watch though!

Great work on the pass list, map, and spreadsheets.


----------



## aea6574

Again, I know it has been said. CLASS ACT David. :rockon:

Thank you for all the hard work, really looking forward to this. 

Best regards, tony


----------



## Short and Sweet

David I commend you, list is great and I think EVERYone can see the amount of detail you're putting into this.

Although I will be paying very little attention to the list; it'll be completely different by the time it gets to me!

To all those before me, PLEASE follow the rules and take care of the sticks, David has put a lot of time and effort into this pass, lets see it all the way through!


----------



## Rodeo

Good work David, your attention to detail is impressive!

I'm way down on the list, it will be interesting to see how the box changes by the time it gets here.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Let the games begin gentleman start your engines enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vicini

So excited to be part of this. this is gonna be allot of FUN!


----------



## rob51461

Just dont lose it fellas


----------



## Zfog

Very very nice! This is goin to be fun! Is it my turn yet? :angel:


----------



## HydroRaven

I counted only 24 names on the map and 25 entries. I think CeeGar is not in the map, if I'm not mistaken. I'm guessing he's being paired with someone else?


----------



## CeeGar

I'm there, Dave. Look at the great state of GA. The home of the Masters!!8)


----------



## Bigtotoro

How did I miss this?


----------



## HydroRaven

Dang, my mistake. Now I look like a fool :lolat: :doh: :der:


----------



## Habano

Haha I had to recount the stops on the map three times last night to make sure I had it right. I was thinking "I know I counted 25 members on the map" before I finalized it. Although some names may be a bit hard to see/read cause of the writing on the map as well, but sure enough everyone is accounted for.

Thank you all for the kind words. It was a lot of fun putting this together the last week. Now let's have even more fun when the pass launches out on Monday! For those that missed this pass, let's hope all goes well, and just maybe, just maybe we can do another one in the upcoming months. I'd like to also plan on making the Masters Cuban Cigar pass a yearly event this time of the year. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Habano




----------



## Habano




----------



## HydroRaven

Wow, that sounds like an interesting contest! Honestly David, you're quickly turning this into the most interesting pass I've ever come across :thumb:


----------



## Zfog

Very cool David! This is going to be fun!


----------



## KcJason1

Wow, Looks great David.. And the contest will definitely add alot of fun to the pass.


----------



## swingerofbirches

You're the man, David! Can't wait to get all of this started!!!


----------



## Short and Sweet

David doing things right! Just don't give me Tiger hahaha!


----------



## Vicini

Great idea on the contest guess it means I'll need to watch golf again


----------



## austintxeric

Lookin' Great David! Can't wait.


----------



## TrippMc4

Great idea for a contest. Can't wait!


----------



## bdw1984

Short and Sweet said:


> David doing things right! Just don't give me Tiger hahaha!


David doing things extremely right! You can give me Tiger any day of the week!


----------



## Zfog

bdw1984 said:


> David doing things extremely right! You can give me Tiger any day of the week!


I have a feeling any one of these tournament Tiger will make a comeback. He still obviously has the talent, he is just in a funk.


----------



## Habano

Well gentlemen, the time has come! I will be stopping by the USPS on my way home from work and will be shipping out the pass. In the meantime I'll update the prices for the cigars to start us the pass and post the pairings for contest number one!

Mhouser7 - You are first on the list for the pass. I'll be posting the DC# this evening for you. Go ahead and start thinking about your puts and takes and let us know.


----------



## EricF

Really starting to look like some fun will be had here!

Very nicely done Dave!!! :tu


----------



## Short and Sweet

Lets get it rollin! Long way til it makes its round trip back to Cincy!


----------



## Habano

Indeed some good times ahead gents!

I wanted to share something with everyone that happened over the weekend. I believe some of you may know or may not know, but a few of us here in the pass live in the Cincinnati area (Shortandsweet and Swingerofbirches). Every other Saturday we try and meet at a local sports bar in the area for a smoke and some drinks. Anyway, Charlie (Swingerofbirches), being the awesome brother of the leaf he is, decides to give me a "hitch hiker" or "treat" for the pass. Though the pass didn't really start today, he felt the need to give me a little reward for the time I put into the pass and organizing it. Of course, it was not needed as I repeatedly told him many many times. It was a pleasure putting together the pass and one I hope to do again in the future. Well without further ado, he gives me the beautiful looking cigar below to smoke last Saturday at our "mini herf".




























Low and behold an aged 2005 Opus X Scorpio. My god what an awesome smoke this was. The draw was perfect. The ash was perfect. Tons of smoke from this cigar, and I mean tons! Just hints of oak, spices, and loads of flavor. This was by far the oldest Opus X I've smoked and it was a true delight to smoke it this weekend.

I can't thank Charlie enough for this generous smoke this weekend in what he felt was a much needed reward for the pass (bullshit!). LOL. So Charlie, thank you again my friend for the awesome Opus X cigar!!


----------



## Zfog

Charlie sure is a great guy! Glad you enjoed the sweet Opus!


----------



## Short and Sweet

Starbuck said:


> Indeed some good times ahead gents!
> 
> I wanted to share something with everyone that happened over the weekend. I believe some of you may know or may not know, but a few of us here in the pass live in the Cincinnati area (Shortandsweet and Swingerofbirches). Every other Saturday we try and meet at a local sports bar in the area for a smoke and some drinks. Anyway, Charlie (Swingerofbirches), being the awesome brother of the leaf he is, decides to give me a "hitch hiker" or "treat" for the pass. Though the pass didn't really start today, he felt the need to give me a little reward for the time I put into the pass and organizing it. Of course, it was not needed as I repeatedly told him many many times. It was a pleasure putting together the pass and one I hope to do again in the future. Well without further ado, he gives me the beautiful looking cigar below to smoke last Saturday at our "mini herf".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Low and behold an aged 2005 Opus X Scorpio. My god what an awesome smoke this was. The draw was perfect. The ash was perfect. Tons of smoke from this cigar, and I mean tons! Just hints of oak, spices, and loads of flavor. This was by far the oldest Opus X I've smoked and it was a true delight to smoke it this weekend.
> 
> I can't thank Charlie enough for this generous smoke this weekend in what he felt was a much needed reward for the pass (bullshit!). LOL. So Charlie, thank you again my friend for the awesome Opus X cigar!!


I have many stories of both you and Charlie in similiar fashion, you both are OUTSTANDING botl's!


----------



## BMack

That is awesome! Well deserved, you've done a lot of work making sure everything goes as smoothly as possible in this pass.


----------



## Habano

Thanks Brian!

Gents I am waiting on confirmation from Mike that he is ready to receive the pass. I sent him a PM this morning to confirm. Hopefully he responds late tonight or early tomorrow morning so I can launch the pass out.


----------



## Habano

Starbuck said:


>


*2011 Masters Cuban Cigar Pass Member / PGA Pro Pairings:*

1. Mhouser7 / Paul Casey
2. KcJason1 / Jim Furyk
3. Zeb Zoober / Bubba Watson
4. Son of Thor / Matt Kuchar
5. BDog / Luke Donald
6. Vicini / Tim Clark
7. austintxeric / Hunter Mahan
8. WhoDat / Martin Laird
9. bdw1984 / Rory McIlroy
10. EricF / Phil Mickelson
11. mvorbrodt / Miguel A. Jimenez
12. CeeGar / Nick Watney
13. JGD / Steve Stricker
14. bigmanfromou / Tiger Woods
15. TrippMc4 / Ernie Els
16. Rodeo / Ian Poulter
17. Zfog / Martin Kaymer
18. aea6574 / Dustin Johnson
19. Sarge / Robert Karlsson
20. Poneill272 / Francesco Molinari
21. dmgizzo / Lee Westwood
22. swingerofbirches / Graeme McDowell
23. shortandsweet / Louis Oosthuizen
24. HydroRaven / Retief Goosen
25. Starbuck (Exempt)

Remember your player does NOT have to win the tournament, but simply shoot the combined lowest score for the four days of the Masters tournament. Good luck gentlemen!


----------



## Mhouser7

Starbuck said:


> Thanks Brian!
> 
> Gents I am waiting on confirmation from Mike that he is ready to receive the pass. I sent him a PM this morning to confirm. Hopefully he responds late tonight or early tomorrow morning so I can launch the pass out.


I'm here, i'm here!!!!!:yo: I will start my research! Thanks again for this opportunity.


----------



## BDog

Great idea for a contest! Ehem, Go Luke Donald! :BigGrin: 
That Opus X 2005 Scorpio looks like Opus SEX to me! Nice gift and WELL deserved!


----------



## Habano

Mhouser7 said:


> I'm here, i'm here!!!!!:yo: I will start my research! Thanks again for this opportunity.


Box left my office this morning Mike!

DC#: *9405 5036 9930 0059 2928 68*

I'll take a look at your PM with the puts and takes and post them here for approval.

Thanks again!


----------



## Poneill272

:woohoo:


----------



## Zfog

Lets go Kaymer!!!


----------



## austintxeric

Zach, I think you mean Go Hunter Mahan! 


Zfog said:


> Lets go Kaymer!!!


----------



## Zfog

austintxeric said:


> Zach, You are correct good Sir!!! Kaymer ftw!!! Your so cool Zach!!!!


:brick:

Fixed that for ya brother! :hat:


----------



## Mhouser7

David, where are we at on my pick list? Last 3 cigars took me 4 hours of reading to choose.:doh: So I need some serious research for a different list!:ranger::ranger: 


BTW.... great list of sticks! A Noob like me...... Well I haven't had a single cigar on that HUGE list! I'm going to be like this dude >> :faint::faint::faint::faint: when I open that box.


----------



## Habano

Mhouser7 said:


> David, where are we at on my pick list? Last 3 cigars took me 4 hours of reading to choose.:doh: So I need some serious research for a different list!:ranger::ranger:
> 
> BTW.... great list of sticks! A Noob like me...... Well I haven't had a single cigar on that HUGE list! I'm going to be like this dude >> :faint::faint::faint::faint: when I open that box.


Mike I don't see any issues with your puts and takes in your PM to me. I just hadn't responded right away as we have a few days before the pass gets to you. I'll be sure and copy/paste your puts and takes here for the final approval and update the master list in the next day.

Thank you for a quick list on the puts and takes.


----------



## Short and Sweet

I know it might be intimidating Mike but I think you'll handle her just nicely!


----------



## WhoDat

I'll be rooting for the Scotsman! Go Martin Go!!!


----------



## gator_79

Looks like fun guys, hopefully by next year I'll have enough selection to get in on something like this.


----------



## swingerofbirches

Who's excited for The Masters!!!


----------



## Habano

First round of the 2011 Masters is underway gentlemen. Good luck to your PGA Tour players.

*Mhouser7*

Your puts and takes have been approved....

2010 El Rey del Mundo Choix Supreme (take)
2010 Vegas Robaina Famosos (put)

2009 Ramon Allones Special Select (take)
2010 Hoyo de Monterrey epicure no. 2 (put)

2010 Cuaba Exclusivos (take)
2009 Punch Punch (put)

Hitch Hiker: 2009 Fonseca Delicias


----------



## bdw1984

my boy Rory -4 at the turn!!!


----------



## Habano

bdw1984 said:


> my boy Rory -4 at the turn!!!


He's -6 now and pulling away. Would not surprise me the least bit if he won the Masters this year.


----------



## bdw1984

Starbuck said:


> He's -6 now and pulling away. Would not surprise me the least bit if he won the Masters this year.


make that -7! It wouldn't surprise me either. Kid's got all the tools


----------



## swingerofbirches

So it's been fun watching Graeme McDowell poo the bed on the back nine ... went from -1 on the 9th hole and now +2 on the 16th. Hmmm


----------



## CeeGar

Watney - even <--:whip:


----------



## Habano

A lot of good golf played today. Anything -4 or better is just amazing for this course. Still a lot of golf to be played the next three days. Weather can certainly change and one thing the pin placements will get harder and harder as the week goes on. I've seen just about every pin placement for the 1st round and they are in spots for the Pro's to attack and make some putts. Don't be surprised if -3 to -5 wins the golf tournament on Sunday.


----------



## bdw1984

I think more like -6, -7. It will keep getting firmer as the week goes along. Add to that tougher pin placement, you've got a fun-filled weekend! As always, I can't wait.


----------



## HydroRaven

Goosen stands at -2. If it was me playing, I would be ecstatic! But for the purposes of this pass, I'm not so happy 

Anyways, thanks a lot David, really appreciate all the effort and time you put into this :thumb:


----------



## Mhouser7

The box arrived today!!! :bowdown::bowdown::bowdown::bowdown: Very impressive! I will put and take and she will be in the mail tomorrow. I took some photo's for myself, It's like cigar ****! :rockon: This forum has the best group of people ever!!!


----------



## Habano

Mhouser7 said:


> The box arrived today!!! :bowdown::bowdown::bowdown::bowdown: Very impressive! I will put and take and she will be in the mail tomorrow. I took some photo's for myself, It's like cigar ****! :rockon: This forum has the best group of people ever!!!


LOL. Cigar pron for yourself? Too funny. If you'd like, go ahead and share with us all. I actually forgot to take some pics before I launched them out. No big deal if you don't have time to post. Thank you for the quick turn around. If you need Jason's address please shoot me a PM and I can send it to you.

KcJason / Zeb Zoober - the pass will be headed Jason and I believe you guys were going to try and meet up for the pass? Please go ahead and start thinking about your puts and takes and post them here or shoot me a PM.


----------



## Mhouser7




----------



## Habano

Looking good! Thanks Mike.

Just curious, did you happen to see how the RH% was when you opened the herf a dor? I left it sealed shut for 24hrs and the hydro was reading 68%.


----------



## Zfog

What a beutiful site those cigars are!


----------



## Mhouser7

68% on the button


----------



## Habano

Mhouser7 said:


> 68% on the button


Excellent! I've got five more Humidpaks in the sealed bags in the big zip lock bag for when we start to see the RH% drop down. I'm guessing after 3-4 weeks we may need to replace it with a new one. Thanks again Mike for the inspection, pics, and quick turn around. Again if you need Jason's address, just shoot me a PM. I'm assuming he's standing by ready for the pass. Once you ship, if you could be so kindly to post the DC# I would appreciate it!


----------



## Short and Sweet

Tis a beautiful sight. Amazing work David.


----------



## EricF

Looks good!!!!!!!!


----------



## tobacmon

Wow I need some of those cigar dividers for my box---Nice dividers!


----------



## Habano

tobacmon said:


> Wow I need some of those cigar dividers for my box---Nice dividers!


Thanks Paul. They are just the stock dividers for the Xikar herf a dor's. Not sure, but I think you might be able to buy just the dividers of their website. I was pretty impressed with the herf a dor itself.


----------



## Zeb Zoober

Starbuck said:


> KcJason / Zeb Zoober - the pass will be headed Jason and I believe you guys were going to try and meet up for the pass? Please go ahead and start thinking about your puts and takes and post them here or shoot me a PM.


Sounds like a plan.

Jason, I will PM you my phone number. I should be in town the whole week (Something my job rarely allows).

Any chance we can get an updated list of what is in the pass so we can do some pre-planning on our puts and takes so as to keep this thing moving along without delays?


----------



## Mhouser7

Zeb Zoober said:


> Sounds like a plan.
> 
> Jason, I will PM you my phone number. I should be in town the whole week (Something my job rarely allows).
> 
> Any chance we can get an updated list of what is in the pass so we can do some pre-planning on our puts and takes so as to keep this thing moving along without delays?


The list at the start of this thread has been updated. The package has been shipped and on its way to Kansas. DC# 0310 1230 0002 2131 1695 :hungry::rockon:


----------



## Habano

Zeb Zoober said:


> Sounds like a plan.
> 
> Jason, I will PM you my phone number. I should be in town the whole week (Something my job rarely allows).
> 
> Any chance we can get an updated list of what is in the pass so we can do some pre-planning on our puts and takes so as to keep this thing moving along without delays?


Steve - the list has been updated. Please see the spreadsheet at the following link (also found in the first post on the first page of this thread):

*2011 Masters Cuban Cigar Pass List*

When you guys have a feel for your puts and takes, please post them here or PM for me to review. If you have any questions, always feel free to ask. Thanks.

And again thank you Mike for the quick turnaround and posting the DC#.


----------



## KcJason1

Mhouser7 said:


> The list at the start of this thread has been updated. The package has been shipped and on its way to Kansas. DC# 0310 1230 0002 2131 1695 :hungry::rockon:


Sweet.. Hopefully it will be delivered tomorrow since I'm pretty much on the Opposite side of mo.. And then I can meet up with zeb this weekend(if available) and we could have it back on the road Monday.. If everything works out perfectly..


----------



## Zeb Zoober

Starbuck said:


> Steve - the list has been updated. Please see the spreadsheet at the following link (also found in the first post on the first page of this thread):
> 
> *2011 Masters Cuban Cigar Pass List*
> 
> When you guys have a feel for your puts and takes, please post them here or PM for me to review. If you have any questions, always feel free to ask. Thanks.
> 
> And again thank you Mike for the quick turnaround and posting the DC#.


Now I see the cigar list. Had to switch my spreadsheet viewing options. I was just viewing the members of the pass. :doh:


----------



## Habano

McIlroy picking up right where he left off yesterday in round one sitting at -9 through six holes in the second round of the Masters. K.J. Choi one stroke back after an impressive second round so far. These two guys are starting to pull away heading into the weekend. How about longtime crowd favorite Fred Couples tied for third at -5!! How awesome would it be for this legend to win at his age? What will the 3rd and 4th rounds have in store for these guys? Either way it should be a great weekend.

I also wanted to say I really appreciated all the comments and seeing the guys in the pass get pumped up for the Masters. The last 10-15 posts in regards to the Masters meant a lot to me and I'm glad I put the contest together. Great to see everyone be involved and following the Masters. Enjoy the rest of the tournament, and remember, anything can happen. Just ask old Jack when he was down four strokes with four to play to win his last Masters championship. Anything is possible.


----------



## aea6574

This is great. 

I am sitting in Florida with my Dad watching the Masters right now and reading about the Pass. Great stuff. Watching these young guys is pretty fun. 

Best regards, tony


----------



## Vicini

For anyone that is an Android user there is an app for the masters


----------



## Habano

Uh oh the kitty woke up today! Tiger right where I think he wants to be going into the weekend. Shot a huge 66 in the second round today and he's only three of the lead. This could be a very interesting weekend.


----------



## bdw1984

Starbuck said:


> Uh oh the kitty woke up today! Tiger right where I think he wants to be going into the weekend. Shot a huge 66 in the second round today and he's only three of the lead. This could be a very interesting weekend.


66 could have been 63/4 too! Missed a few putts and hit a few wayward shots. It's great to see him back in contention. Although I have Rory in the contest, I can't help pulling for Tiger. Let's hope he strings together another good one tomorrow


----------



## Vicini

Booo Clark was cut


----------



## aea6574

Tiger seemed to be a bit tame on the greens today.

Tomorrow should be fun.

Best regards, tony


----------



## bdw1984

Is Rory going to hold on?????


----------



## Habano

bdw1984 said:


> Is Rory going to hold on?????


With a four stroke lead I would surely hope so. The way he has played the last three days I don't see how he doesn't win his first major and Masters. Although the pressure could get to him and fold up like a tent. One guy birdies, he bogey's a hole and next thing you know it your two strokes off the lead.

Either way should be a great final round.


----------



## bdw1984

Sunday at the Masters, Heat vs. Celtics @ 3:30, Yanks vs. Sox tonight.... could be the greatest day ever!


----------



## Johnny Rock

Pretty good bunch at the top. Adam Scott looks solid coming out of Amen Corner.

Go Aussies!!!


----------



## Zfog

Great final round!


----------



## Vicini

Am I correct in reading the leader board and seeing that Tiger was the lowest of the Players on the list for this contest?


----------



## swingerofbirches

What a fantastic final day! Congrats to whoever had Schwartzel! 
Gotta feel for McIlroy ...


----------



## Zfog

Mcilroy is just so young, maybe next time. No one was assigned Schwartzel, was it Tiger?


----------



## bdw1984

According to the list, we have a tie. 

BDog / Luke Donald -10

bigmanfromou / Tiger Woods -10


----------



## Vicini

T4Woods -10
T4Donald -10
T11Stricker- -5
T11Westwood -5
T15McIlroy -4
T20Laird -3
T24Furyk -2
T27Karlsson -1
T27Poulter -1
T27Jimenez -1
T27Mickelson -1
T27Kuchar -1
T38Casey +1
T38Johnson, D. +1
T38Watson, B. +1
T46Watney +4
T47El +5

Here's the players that were drawn minus those that missed the Cut
Looks like a tie


----------



## TrippMc4

Nothing like coming in dead last in the contest. Thanks a lot Ernie!!!

What a great tournament though. Feel bad for Rory but his comments after the round were very mature and you can tell he will be great for many years.


----------



## Vicini

TrippMc4 said:


> Nothing like coming in dead last in the contest. Thanks a lot Ernie!!!
> 
> What a great tournament though. Feel bad for Rory but his comments after the round were very mature and you can tell he will be great for many years.


at least you made the Cut. A few of us didn't


----------



## TrippMc4

Vicini said:


> at least you made the Cut. A few of us didn't


Oops! My bad, didn't even think about that... I just noticed that final list and saw my guy sitting at the bottom.


----------



## HydroRaven

It was fun keeping up with the list even though I bombed pretty early.

Now where are we at with the pass?


----------



## BDog

bdw1984 said:


> According to the list, we have a tie.
> 
> BDog / Luke Donald -10
> 
> bigmanfromou / Tiger Woods -10


Whooo Hooo Luke Donald!!!


----------



## swingerofbirches

That was a really fun contest! 
Great final day @ The Masters!!! One to remember for sure!


----------



## Habano

bdw1984 said:


> According to the list, we have a tie.
> 
> BDog / Luke Donald -10
> 
> bigmanfromou / Tiger Woods -10


Since there is a tie with two players at -10 for the overall tournament, the player who shot the lowest score in the final round will be deemed the winner.

Tiger Woods -10 (Final Round 670
Luke Donald -10 (Final Round 69)

Therefore Tiger Woods is the winner of the tie breaker.

Congrats to *bigmanfromou* in winning the 2011 Masters Cuban Cigar Pass Contest #1. I will be sending you out a fine selection of cigars in the upcoming weeks.

I hope everyone enjoyed the Masters this year as there were 10 guys more than capable of winning in it the last four to five holes. I thought for sure we were going to see a 2-4 man playoff to determine the winner. I can't remember the last time were I saw so many players in contention with a shot to win it. Congrats to Charl Schwartzel for winning the 2011 Masters and his first ever major.


----------



## KcJason1

Received the pass earlier today.. Rh 69
I will be headed to the b&m tomorrow to view mys CC's so I know what I have to work with.. Gonna try and meet up with Zeb Wed if it works for him..


----------



## Habano

KcJason1 said:


> Received the pass earlier today.. Rh 69
> I will be headed to the b&m tomorrow to view mys CC's so I know what I have to work with.. Gonna try and meet up with Zeb Wed if it works for him..


Sounds good Jason and thanks for the update! Glad they arrived safely and looks like the RH is holding quite nicely!


----------



## BDog

Starbuck said:


> Since there is a tie with two players at -10 for the overall tournament, the player who shot the lowest score in the final round will be deemed the winner.
> 
> Tiger Woods -10 (Final Round 670
> Luke Donald -10 (Final Round 69)
> 
> Therefore Tiger Woods is the winner of the tie breaker.
> 
> Congrats to *bigmanfromou* in winning the 2011 Masters Cuban Cigar Pass Contest #1. I will be sending you out a fine selection of cigars in the upcoming weeks.
> 
> I hope everyone enjoyed the Masters this year as there were 10 guys more than capable of winning in it the last four to five holes. I thought for sure we were going to see a 2-4 man playoff to determine the winner. I can't remember the last time were I saw so many players in contention with a shot to win it. Congrats to Charl Schwartzel for winning the 2011 Masters and his first ever major.


I actually consider this unfair. 
It was a tie and there was no provision for a tie that was stated in the contest rules when the contest started so I feel a bit jipped!

Im a bit of a sore looser on this one!


----------



## HydroRaven

BDog said:


> I actually consider this unfair.
> It was a tie and there was no provision for a tie that was stated in the contest rules when the contest started so I feel a bit jipped!
> 
> Im a bit of a sore looser on this one!


I understand your frustration, but please take this to PM. Try to keep the thread drama-free for the sake of everyone involved and those who aren't involved but would like to be in the future.


----------



## Rodeo

Takes all my willpower not to comment here ....


----------



## Habano

BDog said:


> I actually consider this unfair.
> It was a tie and there was no provision for a tie that was stated in the contest rules when the contest started so I feel a bit jipped!
> 
> Im a bit of a sore looser on this one!


I did not think this would be an issue since it was a "free" contest. However, I did NOT state the rules for a tiebreaker if needed in the contest. Therefore I'll declare both BDog, and bigmanfromou as the winners for the 2011 Masters Cuban Cigar Pass Contest #1. Going forward I will be sure to include the rules for tiebreakers in any contests. I will get the cigars out to the winners in the upcoming weeks.

Congratulations again to *BDog* and *bigmanfromou* as our winners of the 2011 Masters Cuban Cigar Pass Contest #1!


----------



## Zfog

Rodeo said:


> Takes all my willpower not to comment here ....


Excellent restraint there Steve! :boom:


----------



## CeeGar

Zfog said:


> Excellent restraint there Steve! :boom:


 + 1


----------



## swingerofbirches

Starbuck said:


> I did not think this would be an issue since it was a "free" contest. However, I did NOT state the rules for a tiebreaker if needed in the contest. Therefore I'll declare both BDog, and bigmanfromou as the winners for the 2011 Masters Cuban Cigar Pass Contest #1. Going forward I will be sure to include the rules for tiebreakers in any contests. I will get the cigars out to the winners in the upcoming weeks.
> 
> Congratulations again to BDog and bigmanfromou as our winners of the 2011 Masters Cuban Cigar Pass Contest #1!


Good stuff, David! 
It's great to see that small stuff like this can get taken care of without interrupting or harming the pass! Well done!

Congrats to the winners, BDog and bigmanfromou ... if I know David you'll love your winnings!!!

I'm looking forward to seeing the next sets of puts/takes!!! 

I'm still holding out hope that the 2003 Cohiba Reserva Seleccion will be there when the pass gets to me. lol


----------



## BDog

HydroRaven said:


> I understand your frustration, but please take this to PM. Try to keep the thread drama-free for the sake of everyone involved and those who aren't involved but would like to be in the future.


PM sent to David. Will keep this on track and drama free!


----------



## Short and Sweet

swingerofbirches said:


> Good stuff, David!
> It's great to see that small stuff like this can get taken care of without interrupting or harming the pass! Well done!
> 
> Congrats to the winners, BDog and bigmanfromou ... if I know David you'll love your winnings!!!
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing the next sets of puts/takes!!!
> 
> I'm still holding out hope that the 2003 Cohiba Reserva Seleccion will be there when the pass gets to me. lol


Got a long time before it makes its way to us bro!!!


----------



## Habano

Thank you everyone for the kind words and PM's. I appreciate everyone willing to help and willing to keep the pass thread drama free and moving. As always if there is an issue or concern, please PM directly rather than posting here. Slight hiccup, no worries, and everything settled.

The first contest was a success and I was glad to see everyone enjoying the Masters. My main purpose of the contest was to make the Masters more interesting and get everyone involved. Based on the comments over the week, I'd say we accomplished that! Quite impressive to birdie the last four holes to win your first major. I can saw the Masters committee will be making some changes for next year as I doubt we will see the high scores like we did this year.

As we all know the pass has made it's way to Jason who will be posting his puts and takes shortly. Plan is to meet up with Zeb Zoober to conduct the trades and then it will be off to Son of Thor. So far so good and appears the herf a dor is holding up quite nicely.


----------



## swingerofbirches

I can't remember the last time The Masters was that exciting! To have so many lead changes and so many people in contention right up to the end ... couldn't have asked for more. 
And some better putting out of Tiger would have seen him win. 

All in all it got me really excited ... i'm ready to get off work and go hit a bucket of balls now! LOL


----------



## Zeb Zoober

swingerofbirches said:


> I'm still holding out hope that the 2003 Cohiba Reserva Seleccion will be there when the pass gets to me. lol


If I can find something in my cooler close to value of the Reserva, it may not make it out of KC!!!

But don't worry too much, I am almost to the bottom of the cooler without much luck! hwell:


----------



## JGD

Ok for some reason I cannot find the list of the cigars in the pass. What am I missing...?


----------



## Habano

JGD said:


> Ok for some reason I cannot find the list of the cigars in the pass. What am I missing...?


*2011 Masters Cuban Cigar Pass List*

Jim this may be the most technological advanced cigar pass...lol. I just felt it was easier to keep the updated spreadsheet online to make it easier for everyone to view. The first sheet is the pass order, the second sheet is the list of cigars which has been updated. You can switch the sheets by clicking on the corresponding sheet at the bottom of the page. If you have any issues, please let me know.


----------



## JGD

Starbuck said:


> *2011 Masters Cuban Cigar Pass List*
> 
> Jim this may be the most technological advanced cigar pass...lol. I just felt it was easier to keep the updated spreadsheet online to make it easier for everyone to view. The first sheet is the pass order, the second sheet is the list of cigars which has been updated. You can switch the sheets by clicking on the corresponding sheet at the bottom of the page. If you have any issues, please let me know.


Gotcha. Damn you and your compicilated teknomology! :boom:


----------



## Short and Sweet

David's on top of this! Hard work can be see bro!


----------



## Habano

Jason / Steve - you two still planning to meet tomorrow for the pass? If so, please send me your puts and takes so I can review them and approve. Thanks guys!

Son of Thor (Corey) is on deck and will be expecting the pass. If you need his address, please PM today and I can send it to whoever will be re-shipping the pass back out tomorrow afternoon when you guys meet.


----------



## Mhouser7

Are we sapposed to leave trade feedback for the person we recieved the pass from?


----------



## Habano

Mhouser7 said:


> Are we sapposed to leave trade feedback for the person we recieved the pass from?


That would be correct sir. In your case, KCJason1 will leave feedback for you since he received the pass from you.


----------



## KcJason1

Starbuck said:


> Jason / Steve - you two still planning to meet tomorrow for the pass? If so, please send me your puts and takes so I can review them and approve. Thanks guys!
> 
> Son of Thor (Corey) is on deck and will be expecting the pass. If you need his address, please PM today and I can send it to whoever will be re-shipping the pass back out tomorrow afternoon when you guys meet.


Yes.. Were still meeting tomorrow. I will let you know my puts and takes tonight after 930 or so.


----------



## Habano

KcJason1 said:


> Yes.. Were still meeting tomorrow. I will let you know my puts and takes tonight after 930 or so.


Thanks Jason. You can post them here, or shoot them in a PM to me. Hopefully Steve will be doing the same tonight. Thanks for the update. I hope you guys have a great time tomorrow. Again if you need Corey's address, you guys let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Habano

KCJason01 and Zeb Zoober are meeting up this evening for the pass and it's then headed to Corey. I've approved Steve's puts and takes, will post here shortly. I'm still waiting to back from Jason to finalize his puts and takes. Once I have all the information I'll update the thread and the excel sheet.


----------



## Short and Sweet

Yeah BOY! (Enter Flavor Flav reference here)


----------



## Zeb Zoober

Jason and I met up tonight at Outlaw Cigar North. They just happen to be having an Ashton cigar event tonight.

Myself, Playboy Playmate May 09 Crystal McCahill, and Jason




My puts were a 08 Cohiba Genios and a 08 Partagas Salomon. My take was the 03 Cohiba Reserva.

I am also sending along several tag-a-longs. A 08 Partagas Lusitania, a 08 RASCC, a 2010 PLPC, and a 08 Punch PC Del Punch. I am also going to add 6 2001 Fonseca Cosacos (if they fit) that the next 6 pass members can have (if they want) without making any puts. I have too many of these to ever smoke.


----------



## Zeb Zoober

Well scratch the Fonsecas. This box is already overflowing. Humidity and temp are right on the mark with the box. Sticks still look very good.


----------



## Mhouser7

Nice "puts" and "tag-a-longs" Steve! :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

Were going to need 2 cases before long!


----------



## KcJason1

Great meeting you again Steve.. And thank you for all the wonderful sticks to try.. Your generosity is greatly appreciated.

My puts and takes cleared through a pm with David were:

Bolivar PC 10' $5.24 for R&J Cornita 09' $5.50
Monte 4 10' $5.90 for H. Upman tubo 08' $6.00
Juan Lopez #1 08' $7.34 for Punch Punch 09' $7.15
Monte #2 09' 9.15 for choiba siglo II 09' 9.25

Tag-a-long
Partagas PC


Also I would like to let Son of Thor(Corey) know that he will be receiving 2 packages.. 1 being the pass and the other being the Extra Bovidas and finger bags... I forgot Them in my truck after meeting with Steve.. Didn't realize I still had them until I was half way home.. I will be sending them out in the AM so they can be reunited with the pass.. I believe Steve is sending the pass out in the AM as well.


----------



## austintxeric

Lookin' good guys! Can't wait!


----------



## Zfog

Damn it looks like you guys had a great time. Good job on the pass as well!


----------



## KcJason1

Corey, I sent out the Bovidas and finger bags this morning... I think Steve(zeb zoober) sent out the pass in the AM as well... Please reunite them into one box when you recieve them..

DC for the Bovidas/finger bags is: 420571069104969001623038085459


----------



## Son Of Thor

Sounds good Jason, I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## tobacmon

Not part of this pass but had to make a comment seeing both you guys having what looks to be a great time. This is what it's all about---Oh yes and the playmate was a site for sore eyes also--*WTG guys!!!!!*

*My favorite Month my birth month:
*
http://www.shabooty.com/2009/04/25/crystal-mccahill-playboy-playmate-may-2009-pics-nsfw.php


----------



## Habano

Thanks Steve and Jason. Great job on the puts and takes and glad to see you guys had a great time at the herf!!

Corey - I'll update the master spreadsheet this evening with the latest puts and takes. Please send me your proposed puts and takes by Monday night or Tuesday. Thank you.

Gents - the herf a dor case is overflowing. Steve has brought this to my attention. We have a couple of options. We can go to a bigger box to put the herf a dor case in with six finger baggies wrapped up in bubble wrap. Or we can remove the hitch hikers and have someone send them to me directly. The large flat rate box is stuff when you put the herf a dor case in it, so there is not much room for six finger baggies on top of the herf a dor inside the shipping box. If we go to a larger box to make more room, the shipping costs may go up slightly. Is everyone ok going to a larger box? Or do you want to remove some sticks from the pass? 

You guys let me know and we'll go from there!


----------



## EricF

If the cost isn't too much more, go to a bigger box.

Just my $.02


----------



## bdw1984

I don't have a problem paying extra for the shipping, but it depends on the other guys in the pass. I am amenable to anything.


----------



## CeeGar

I'm easy. Whatever you guys decide is fine by me.


----------



## Zfog

I would hate for the hitchhikers to get crushed in travel by the herfador. I vote for shipping the hh's diectly to David.


----------



## Vicini

I'm cool with whatever


----------



## Habano

Zfog said:


> I would hate for the hitchhikers to get crushed in travel by the herfador. I vote for shipping the hh's diectly to David.


I don't think they would get crushed as the six finger baggies will be wrapped in bubble wrap and extra bubble wrap could be stuff at the top to keep the herf a dor and hitch hiker sticks from moving around. I think they would be ok, but I do see your point sir.

We could give it a go on the bigger box based on feedback I've received so far. If there is any indication the hitch hiker sticks in the baggies are getting damaged, we could improvise as needed. I'm waiting to hear back from Steve to make sure he has a bigger box and confirm the pass is headed to Corey tomorrow morning.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Zfog

Sounds good to me!


----------



## mvorbrodt

Been out sick last couple of weeks guys. So how far am I from the passing? (sorry no time to read the whole thread now  )


----------



## EricF

mvorbrodt said:


> Been out sick last couple of weeks guys. So how far am I from the passing? (sorry no time to read the whole thread now  )


About 4 more guys until you, Ben and myself get together to herf and take care of the pass.


----------



## Habano

Jason - Have you talked to Steve today? I sent him a PM yesterday afternoon to see if he was able to get a bigger box for the pass and ship it out today. I haven't received a response from him since yesterday morning and he's been on a few times since then. Can you send him a text and see if he got it back out in the mail today and if so to send me or post the DC# in thread? Thanks!

Corey - I'm ready for your puts and takes when you've got an idea of what you would like to do. Thanks.


----------



## KcJason1

Starbuck said:


> Jason - Have you talked to Steve today? I sent him a PM yesterday afternoon to see if he was able to get a bigger box for the pass and ship it out today. I haven't received a response from him since yesterday morning and he's been on a few times since then. Can you send him a text and see if he got it back out in the mail today and if so to send me or post the DC# in thread? Thanks!
> 
> Corey - I'm ready for your puts and takes when you've got an idea of what you would like to do. Thanks.


David, I just alked with Steve. He is out of town but said it has already been sent.. he also asked me to post the dc for him..

DC# 0309 2880 0003 0260 1387

Jason


----------



## Habano

KcJason1 said:


> David, I just alked with Steve. He is out of town but said it has already been sent.. he also asked me to post the dc for him..
> 
> DC# 0309 2880 0003 0260 1387
> 
> Jason


Awesome! Thank you Jason.

Did he mention he put everything into a bigger box to fit the herf a dor and baggies?


----------



## KcJason1

Starbuck said:


> Awesome! Thank you Jason.
> 
> Did he mention he put everything into a bigger box to fit the herf a dor and baggies?


He said he put the extra sticks in the finger baggies.. So I would assume a bigger box.


----------



## Habano

*Pass Order:*

1. Mhouser7 - Approved (0310 1230 0002 2131 1695)
2. KcJason1 - Approved (N/A)
3. Zeb Zoober - Approved (0309 2880 0003 0260 1387)
4. Son of Thor
5. BDog
6. Vicini
7. austintxeric
8. WhoDat
9. bdw1984
10. EricF
11. mvorbrodt
12. CeeGar
13. JGD
14. bigmanfromou
15. TrippMc4
16. Rodeo
17. Zfog
18. aea6574
19. Sarge
20. Poneill272
21. dmgizzo
22. swingerofbirches
23. shortandsweet
24. HydroRaven
25. Starbuck (Home)

*QUICK LINKS:*

*2011 Masters Cuban Cigar Pass List* (This spreadsheet will be used to track puts and takes for the pass)


----------



## Zeb Zoober

Ok, finally back home. Thanks Jason for forwarding the DC # for me.

The case is very full (no room to add extras in there). I did add a 6 finger baggie with a few add-ons and a small crystal humi tube in one of the baggie slots. In the baggie are a 08 RASCC, a 2010 PLPC, and a 08 Punch PC Del Punch and the Party Habanero that was already in the case. I put an 08 Party Lusitania inside the case along with my two puts. I moved the Habanero to the baggie to make room for the Lusitania. I figured that if something were to get damaged in the bag, better the habanero over the lusitania.

I packed the case and baggie in the largest box that the post office had. It probably should be moved to a larger box than the one I used. I did put paper padding below the feet of the case to help keep the baggie a little safer.

The cigars in the case looked good. Humidity was holding great. I cannot recall which one, but I did notice a slight wrapper tear on the foot of one of the cigars. Nothing major, but bears watching. 

Anyway, a ton of great cigars to choose from. Quite a variety as well. Thanks again David for getting this thing rolling. Hopefully this can be the first of many CC passes here on Puff!!

Steve


----------



## Habano

Thanks Steve for all of your help and updates.

Ok - Corey, would you be able to get a bigger box for us to stick the herf a dor case in and extra baggies? I included extra six finger baggies for when the case got full, so looks like that came pretty quick. If you can get a bigger box to put the herf a dor case in it, then wrap all the extras that in six finger baggies with bubble wrap they should be safe. Then what extra room is left in the box, stuff with more bubble wrap to keep the herf a dor case from sliding around and the six finger baggies as well. Let me know if you would be able to do this for us. If not, I'll see if someone in the pass can make the extra room.


----------



## mvorbrodt

Starbuck said:


> *Pass Order:*
> 
> 1. Mhouser7 - Approved (0310 1230 0002 2131 1695)
> 2. KcJason1 - Approved (N/A)
> 3. Zeb Zoober - Approved (0309 2880 0003 0260 1387)
> 4. Son of Thor
> 5. BDog
> 6. Vicini
> 7. austintxeric
> 8. WhoDat
> 9. bdw1984
> 10. EricF
> 11. mvorbrodt
> 12. CeeGar
> 13. JGD
> 14. bigmanfromou
> 15. TrippMc4
> 16. Rodeo
> 17. Zfog
> 18. aea6574
> 19. Sarge
> 20. Poneill272
> 21. dmgizzo
> 22. swingerofbirches
> 23. shortandsweet
> 24. HydroRaven
> 25. Starbuck (Home)
> 
> *QUICK LINKS:*
> 
> *2011 Masters Cuban Cigar Pass List* (This spreadsheet will be used to track puts and takes for the pass)
> 
> Thanks for the update David! Looks like S.FL. still has ways to go  Still time to be indecisive


----------



## Habano

mvorbrodt said:


> Thanks for the update David! Looks like S.FL. still has ways to go  Still time to be indecisive


More than welcome. It will be there before you know it!

:drinking:


----------



## Son Of Thor

Starbuck said:


> Thanks Steve for all of your help and updates.
> 
> Ok - Corey, would you be able to get a bigger box for us to stick the herf a dor case in and extra baggies? I included extra six finger baggies for when the case got full, so looks like that came pretty quick. If you can get a bigger box to put the herf a dor case in it, then wrap all the extras that in six finger baggies with bubble wrap they should be safe. Then what extra room is left in the box, stuff with more bubble wrap to keep the herf a dor case from sliding around and the six finger baggies as well. Let me know if you would be able to do this for us. If not, I'll see if someone in the pass can make the extra room.


Yeah I'll see if I can find a bigger box for it once it arrives to see what size of a box it will need.


----------



## Habano

Son Of Thor said:


> Yeah I'll see if I can find a bigger box for it once it arrives to see what size of a box it will need.


Thank you Corey. Worse case the box is bigger than it needs to be, but at least there will be more room for hitch hikers and trades. The extra six finger baggies will be arriving with the humidpaks, so if you can throw those in with everything in one big box that would be awesome. Of course the more bubble wrap that goes on top of the herf a dor case the better and we can remove as needed to make room. Any questions, just let me know.


----------



## Habano

*Son of Thor*:

Your puts and takes have been approved......

2008 Cohiba siglo VI (take)
2007 Por Larranage Robusto Asia RE (put)

2009 Monte No. 2 (take)
2007 Boli Gold Medal (put)

2010 Upmann No. 2 (take)
2007 Punch Royal Selection no. 11 (put)

2008 Juan Lopez No. 1 (take)
2009 RyJ Short Churchill (put)

Great job on the puts and takes Corey and thank you!


----------



## Mhouser7

Starbuck said:


> *Son of Thor*:
> 
> Your puts and takes have been approved......
> 
> 2008 Cohiba siglo VI (take)
> 2007 Por Larranage Robusto Asia RE (put)
> 
> 2009 Monte No. 2 (take)
> 2007 Boli Gold Medal (put)
> 
> 2010 Upmann No. 2 (take)
> 2007 Punch Royal Selection no. 11 (put)
> 
> 2008 Juan Lopez No. 1 (take)
> 2009 RyJ Short Churchill (put)
> 
> Great job on the puts and takes Corey and thank you!


NICE!!!!


----------



## Son Of Thor

Hey guys, late day at work. I just got home and the box arrived today and the humidity was just where it should be inside. I'll snoop around the house tonight to see if I have any bigger boxes to use and if not I'll have to track one down tomorrow.


----------



## Son Of Thor

I found a box which is about the same height a the herfador and not quite twice the width of it. It will definitely hold plenty of extras but I'm wondering if it is going to be too big. I'll go take a pic too and see what everyone thinks.


----------



## Son Of Thor

If this is too big, I'll have to look for a different one tomorrow.


----------



## Habano

Holly cow that is huge. Yeah Corey I'd day it's just a tad too big. If anything we would want the cigars in the baggies packed on top of the herf a dor case. So ideally a box that is about the same width as the large flat rate, but highe to stick the extras on top of the case wrapped in bubble wrap. 

Keep me posted Corey and I appreciate you going the extra mile for us to get a bigger box. If we can get the ideal box, the we'll have plenty if room for the remainder of the pass.


----------



## Son Of Thor

I had one that would have been just like you described except the herfador wouldn't quite fit. I'll look around tomorrow. If it rains I should be able to get one found and sent off also. If not I might have to find the box after working and get it sent Friday morning.


----------



## Son Of Thor

Starbuck said:


> *Son of Thor*:
> 
> Your puts and takes have been approved......
> 
> 2008 Cohiba siglo VI (take)
> 2007 Por Larranage Robusto Asia RE (put)
> 
> 2009 Monte No. 2 (take)
> 2007 Boli Gold Medal (put)
> 
> 2010 Upmann No. 2 (take)
> 2007 Punch Royal Selection no. 11 (put)
> 
> 2008 Juan Lopez No. 1 (take)
> 2009 RyJ Short Churchill (put)
> 
> Great job on the puts and takes Corey and thank you!


The cigars have been swapped, just need to find a box.

I sent a couple tag alongs:
Trini Robusto T 10
Hoyo Des Dieux 03 
Two of my favorites over the past year.


----------



## Habano

Son Of Thor said:


> The cigars have been swapped, just need to find a box.
> 
> I sent a couple tag alongs:
> Trini Robusto T 10
> Hoyo Des Dieux 03
> Two of my favorites over the past year.


Very generous Corey! Two excellent sticks indeed.


----------



## Son Of Thor

Just an update, I found a box today that will work. I pm'd David earlier to let him know, but figured I'd post it here too. 

I'm not sure what the price for shipping was before, but now it is going to be $21.00 to ship priority mail. You can save a little by doing it online which comes out to be $19.11. I just thought I'd share that before I send it. That seems a little high if someone only swap a couple cigars. I just wanted to make sure we still wanted to go with the bigger box instead of sending the tag a longs back to David.


----------



## KcJason1

Son Of Thor said:


> Just an update, I found a box today that will work. I pm'd David earlier to let him know, but figured I'd post it here too.
> 
> I'm not sure what the price for shipping was before, but now it is going to be $21.00 to ship priority mail. You can save a little by doing it online which comes out to be $19.11. I just thought I'd share that before I send it. That seems a little high if someone only swap a couple cigars. I just wanted to make sure we still wanted to go with the bigger box instead of sending the tag a longs back to David.


Thats not to much of a price increase.. When I got it it was 18.xx... And that was in the large flate rate box w/ins..


----------



## Son Of Thor

Ok cool, thanks Jason. Since its not much more than before I'll get the label printed tonight and have it sent off tomorrow.


----------



## Son Of Thor

Dc 9405 5036 9930 0078 8405 38


----------



## BDog

Sent my proposed Puts and Takes to David so that he can look them over.


----------



## Habano

Son Of Thor said:


> Dc 9405 5036 9930 0078 8405 38


Thank you Corey.

Excellent job with your puts and takes as well as getting us a bigger box to put the herf a dor case in as well as the six finger baggies!!



BDog said:


> Sent my proposed Puts and Takes to David so that he can look them over.


I've received your PM. I will look them over. Thank you.


----------



## Habano

*Pass Order:*

1. Mhouser7 - Approved (0310 1230 0002 2131 1695)
2. KcJason1 - Approved (N/A)
3. Zeb Zoober - Approved (0309 2880 0003 0260 1387)
4. Son of Thor - Approved (9405 5036 9930 0078 8405 38)
5. BDog - Pending
6. Vicini
7. austintxeric
8. WhoDat
9. bdw1984
10. EricF
11. mvorbrodt
12. CeeGar
13. JGD
14. bigmanfromou
15. TrippMc4
16. Rodeo
17. Zfog
18. aea6574
19. Sarge
20. Poneill272
21. dmgizzo
22. swingerofbirches
23. shortandsweet
24. HydroRaven
25. Starbuck (Home)

*QUICK LINKS:*

*2011 Masters Cuban Cigar Pass List* (This spreadsheet will be used to track puts and takes for the pass)


----------



## HydroRaven

What happens now?!?


----------



## swingerofbirches

***NOTE TO ALL THOSE IN THE PASS***
David's ban is temporary (2 weeks at most). I've spoken with David and until his return those who are next in the pass please PM me with your puts/takes and ill communicate them to david then respond on his behalf. 

Thanks, 
Charlie


----------



## Short and Sweet

HydroRaven said:


> What happens now?!?


The pass goes on of course! Both Bdog and Vicini have both been given David's email information to keep the pass going. If anyone has any questions feel free to PM me or Charlie (swingerofbirches) and we can get you to David, no worries.

I'll be posting a message from David tonight about the pass; but right now it is going along as scheduled!


----------



## Zeb Zoober

swingerofbirches said:


> ***NOTE TO ALL THOSE IN THE PASS***
> David's ban is temporary (2 weeks at most). I've spoken with David and until his return those who are next in the pass please PM me with your puts/takes and ill communicate them to david then respond on his behalf.
> 
> Thanks,
> Charlie


Kind of a crappy time for a ban. Don't know what happened, but it is bad timing. Maybe we could pick this thread/pass up and move it to a different forum/website where David can join us once again.


----------



## rob51461

Zeb Zoober said:


> Kind of a crappy time for a ban. Don't know what happened, but it is bad timing. Maybe we could pick this thread/pass up and move it to a different forum/website where David can join us once again.


 You mean jump ship to another website???


----------



## Zeb Zoober

rob51461 said:


> You mean jump ship to another website???


Just doing a little thinking out loud.

I hate to see David banned - temp or not. He is a top rate member and has given a lot to all of us on this board. Don't want to see him miss any of this.

Anyway, I had better just keep my thoughts to myself - or risk being clubbed like a baby seal.


----------



## EricF

swingerofbirches said:


> ***NOTE TO ALL THOSE IN THE PASS***
> David's ban is temporary (2 weeks at most). I've spoken with David and until his return those who are next in the pass please PM me with your puts/takes and ill communicate them to david then respond on his behalf.
> 
> Thanks,
> Charlie


WTF?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## HydroRaven

Does anyone know why he was banned? If this is sensitive info, I understand if you don't want to post it out in the open. Maybe a PM? I'm just curious :dunno:


----------



## zeebra

Hey fellas, I'm not in the pass, but know David outside the cigar community. About him being temporarily banned, I would say just discuss those through PMs and not in this thread as I'm sure he'd want to leave the drama out of here. 

But shoot him an email or any of the other of the guys, like Charlie, that know his email.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

swingerofbirches said:


> ***NOTE TO ALL THOSE IN THE PASS***
> David's ban is temporary (2 weeks at most). I've spoken with David and until his return those who are next in the pass please PM me with your puts/takes and ill communicate them to david then respond on his behalf.
> 
> Thanks,
> Charlie





Short and Sweet said:


> The pass goes on of course! Both Bdog and Vicini have both been given David's email information to keep the pass going. If anyone has any questions feel free to PM me or Charlie (swingerofbirches) and we can get you to David, no worries.
> 
> I'll be posting a message from David tonight about the pass; but right now it is going along as scheduled!


Ben's statements above makes it clear that this pass will go on, and he has posted the conditions that will enable it to do so

Let's continue this pass heading in the positive direction it's been going, as well as keep the thread on the topic for which it's intended.


----------



## Short and Sweet

ATTENTION: Here's the memo from David as I promised earlier. Like I said, nothing will change, everything will continue as normal  If ANYONE has any questions, feel free to PM me. Thanks!

*Fellas,

As you all may know I've been sent to a timeout, however it's only a two week timeout from Puff. It's not a major deal and many are wondering if the pass will continue. The answer is yes the pass will continue on just as planned. Thanks to my good friends Charlie (swingerofbirches) and Ben (shortandsweet) for willing to step up and help provide communication for me. I would like to also thank some of the others members for reaching out to me through others means and offering to help as well, thank you. Communication will be conducted via email which Charlie or Ben will be happy to provide to you through PM. However, since the ban is only two weeks, I will be back in action by the time the pass reaches austintexeric if not sooner. The pass is currently on the way to BDog, which should reach him by the first of next week. Bruce and I are in the process of working through his puts and takes as I speak. From there the pass will be shipped out to Vicini, which I believe will be either Tuesday or Wednesday of next week. Vicini has been PM'd my email address to contact me so we can work on his puts and takes. Everyone should still have access to the cigar list for the pass and it will be updated each time a members puts and takes is approved. If anyone has any questions, please contact Ben or Charlie through PM and they will be happy to provide my email. I hope everyone is well and that you and your families have a wonderful Easter weekend.

-Starbuck​*​


----------



## Zeb Zoober

Short and Sweet said:


> ATTENTION: Here's the memo from David as I promised earlier. Like I said, nothing will change, everything will continue as normal  If ANYONE has any questions, feel free to PM me. Thanks!
> 
> *Fellas,
> 
> As you all may know I've been sent to a timeout, however it's only a two week timeout from Puff. It's not a major deal and many are wondering if the pass will continue. The answer is yes the pass will continue on just as planned. Thanks to my good friends Charlie (swingerofbirches) and Ben (shortandsweet) for willing to step up and help provide communication for me. I would like to also thank some of the others members for reaching out to me through others means and offering to help as well, thank you. Communication will be conducted via email which Charlie or Ben will be happy to provide to you through PM. However, since the ban is only two weeks, I will be back in action by the time the pass reaches austintexeric if not sooner. The pass is currently on the way to BDog, which should reach him by the first of next week. Bruce and I are in the process of working through his puts and takes as I speak. From there the pass will be shipped out to Vicini, which I believe will be either Tuesday or Wednesday of next week. Vicini has been PM'd my email address to contact me so we can work on his puts and takes. Everyone should still have access to the cigar list for the pass and it will be updated each time a members puts and takes is approved. If anyone has any questions, please contact Ben or Charlie through PM and they will be happy to provide my email. I hope everyone is well and that you and your families have a wonderful Easter weekend.
> 
> -Starbuck​*


David's a class act.

Let's move on and keep this positive for all the hard work David has done for us here. No one wants to see David's effort fail.

Hang in there David and look forward to reading your posts in two weeks!

Steve


----------



## Short and Sweet

Zeb Zoober said:


> David's a class act.
> 
> Let's move on and keep this positive for all the hard work David has done for us here. No one wants to see David's effort fail.
> 
> Hang in there David and look forward to reading your posts in two weeks!
> 
> Steve


Nice post, David has indeed spent a lot of time out of his daily life to organize this. What we can do is get this taken care of through him and (Charlie and I) in his absence to see this pass move along as nice as it is now!


----------



## bpegler

Short and Sweet said:


> Nice post, David has indeed spent a lot of time out of his daily life to organize this. What we can do is get this taken care of through him and (Charlie and I) in his absence to see this pass move along as nice as it is now!


I'm only a spectator here, but I must say I'm impressed with the maturity and positive tone you guys are setting. I'm sure David will be proud of your efforts when he returns.


----------



## Short and Sweet

bpegler said:


> I'm only a spectator here, but I must say I'm impressed with the maturity and positive tone you guys are setting. I'm sure David will be proud of your efforts when he returns.


Both David and Charlie have given to me information and friendship that can never be replaced in my mind. To see that this pass operates smoothly in his absence is the least I can do for the amazing BOTL David is.


----------



## swingerofbirches

The pass has gone really well so far and I'm looking forward to see the next sets of puts/takes!


----------



## BDog

Received the Pass today and I am working with David via email to determine if my "proposed"
Puts and Takes will pass muster.


----------



## Mhouser7

BDog said:


> Received the Pass today and I am working with David via email to determine if my "proposed"
> Puts and Takes will pass muster.


Can't believe it made it to the west coast already!!!!! :smoke::smoke::smoke:


----------



## Short and Sweet

BDog said:


> Received the Pass today and I am working with David via email to determine if my "proposed"
> Puts and Takes will pass muster.


Good to hear B. Thanks for getting ahold of him! Keep us updates on the puts and takes!


----------



## WhoDat

Glad to hear everything's going well with the pass. Sorry I've been away for a while, had a family matter to handle. Anyway, I'm back and look forward to taking part in the pass!


----------



## Short and Sweet

WhoDat said:


> Glad to hear everything's going well with the pass. Sorry I've been away for a while, had a family matter to handle. Anyway, I'm back and look forward to taking part in the pass!


All good! Awaiting Bdog's P&T's as we speak!


----------



## BDog

Here are my APPROVED Puts and Takes

Take 2010 San Cristobal De La Habana Oficious
Put 2010 Partagas Lusitania Value as calculated using Highest Price for box 303.53 + Lowest Price per box 268.00 = 571.53 / 2= 285.76 / 25 = 11.43

Take 2010 Vegas Robaina Famosos

Put 2010 Partagas Series D #4 Value as calculated using Highest Price for box 188.99 + Lowest Price per box 159.95 = 348.94 / 2= 174.47 / 25 = 6.89
Take 2010 Monte #4 and 2010 Bolivar PC
Put Cohiba Siglo IV -2010 Value as calculated using Highest Price for box 325.00 + Lowest Price per box 200.35 = 525.35 / 2= 262.67 / 25 = 10.50

I added a RASS as a HitchHiker and made sure the RH % was doing well. It was 68 % right when I opened the Herf A Dor! Perfect!

Here are some pictures to wet your appetites!



























All pictures are here in my Photobucket Album for those interested.
CC Pass pictures by e30vert - Photobucket

I'll get this out to Vicini (Dennis) tomorrow afternoon and post the DC # in thread and also send to David via email.

Also PM incoming to Vicini to have him send David his proposed puts and takes via email.


----------



## Mhouser7

:thumb::thumb: 2 thumbs up Bruce! well done! :beerchug:


----------



## Vicini

nice


----------



## 4pistonjosh

Looks great


----------



## Vicini

Just sent E-mail for puts and takes to dave


----------



## Short and Sweet

BDog said:


> I'll get this out to Vicini (Dennis) tomorrow afternoon and post the DC # in thread and also send to David via email.
> 
> Also PM incoming to Vicini to have him send David his proposed puts and takes via email.





Vicini said:


> Just sent E-mail for puts and takes to dave


Thank you both for you continued help in David's absence. I know he, and the rest of us appreciate the effort going on here to keep this baby going.

Nice puts and takes Dog! Looks like you got some good ones! Look forward to yours Vicini!


----------



## swingerofbirches

Good stuff guys!


----------



## swingerofbirches

A message from David 



Starbuck said:


> Morning Gents....
> 
> Despite my absence from Puff the 2011 Masters Cuban Cigar Pass is still going strong. BDog (Bruce) received the pass on Monday afternoon in excellent condition thanks for Corey's superb packaging with the new box. Bruce's puts and takes have been approved and are listed below. The Master Cigar spreadsheet has been updated with the latest puts and takes. Bruce will be sending the pass out to Vicini (Dennis) this afternoon. I would expect Dennis to receive the pass by Saturday or Monday at the latest. Dennis and I are currently working on his puts and takes and should have it finalized well before the pass reaches to him. From there austintxeric (Eric) will be on deck to receive the pass and should prepare to submit his puts and takes. By the time the pass reaches Eric in Texas, I should be pack on Puff.
> 
> Eric - I should be ready for your puts and takes my the first of next week.
> 
> *BDog* - your puts and takes have been approved below.
> 
> 2010 San Cristobal de La Habana Oficios (take)
> 2010 Partagas Lusitania (put)
> 
> 2010 Vegas Robania Famosos (take)
> 2010 Partagas Series D No.4 (put)
> 
> 2010 Montecristo No.4 and 2010 Bolivar PC (take)
> 2010 Cohiba Siglo IV
> 
> *Hitch Hiker:*
> 
> 2010 RASS
> 
> Excellent job with your puts and takes Bruce! Once you have the DC# later today, please post here in the thread and email it to me as well, thank you.
> 
> Dennis - I'll respond to your email later this afternoon or evening.
> 
> Thank you everyone and I will be joining you guys again soon......
> 
> -Starbuck


----------



## austintxeric

Thanks for the update Charlie! Looking good!


----------



## Short and Sweet

Hell's yes! good to see it's moving along well!


----------



## BDog

Its on its way to Vicini! Shipped today! Hows that for a super short turnaround?

DC # 0496 9003 8810 0910 1582

Hope everyone gets some good takes and reciprocates with some great puts!

I'll now start smoking through the awesome CC's that I picked up and watch this thread for some more action! Thanks to all who organized this pass and took over when there was a bump in the road.


----------



## aea6574

BDog said:


> Its on its way to Vicini! Shipped today! Hows that for a super short turnaround?
> 
> DC # 0496 9003 8810 0910 1582
> 
> Hope everyone gets some good takes and reciprocates with some great puts!
> 
> I'll now start smoking through the awesome CC's that I picked up and watch this thread for some more action! Thanks to all who organized this pass and took over when there was a bump in the road.


Quick turn around Bruce. Enjoy the smokes, maybe we should start a *2011 Masters Cuban Cigar Pass cigar review thread? Might be kind of fun.

tony
*


----------



## Short and Sweet

BDog said:


> Its on its way to Vicini! Shipped today! Hows that for a super short turnaround?
> 
> DC # 0496 9003 8810 0910 1582
> 
> Hope everyone gets some good takes and reciprocates with some great puts!
> 
> I'll now start smoking through the awesome CC's that I picked up and watch this thread for some more action! Thanks to all who organized this pass and took over when there was a bump in the road.


Awesome news Bruce! Thanks for taking care of em!



aea6574 said:


> Quick turn around Bruce. Enjoy the smokes, maybe we should start a *2011 Masters Cuban Cigar Pass cigar review thread? Might be kind of fun.
> *


I think that sounds like a good idea! Might be on to something Tony! Maybe each person reviews one stick they received via pass?


----------



## HydroRaven

Honestly Tony, that sounds like a brilliant idea :thumb:


----------



## BMack

Less gab, more high-res pics please.


----------



## Vicini

Got the Box today. 

Waiting on approval for Puts and Takes


----------



## BDog

Vicini said:


> Got the Box today.
> 
> Waiting on approval for Puts and Takes


Glad it got there safe and sound!


----------



## Short and Sweet

Vicini said:


> Got the Box today.
> 
> Waiting on approval for Puts and Takes


Good to hear man! Glad this pass is moving along quite nicely!


----------



## Vicini

Basco likes CC


----------



## Vicini

Puts and takes

2010 Johnny O Custom Roll - $8.75 (take)
2010 Montecristo Edmundo - $9.10 (put)

2010 Diplomaticos No. 4 - $5.60 (take) 
2010 Montecristo No. 4 - $6.00 (put)


2010 Partagas Lusitania - 11.50 (take)
2010 Cohiba Robusto - $12.00 (put)

2010 Partagas Series D No.4 - $7.00 (take)
2010 Vegas Robania Famoso - $7.15 (put) 

DC will be posted later tonight


----------



## Vicini

I really wish this would fit in a large flat rate box it was 26 dollars to mail it. here is the dc number 
9505 5000 1383 1122 0005 60


----------



## Sarge

Vicini said:


> I really wish this would fit in a large flat rate box it was 26 dollars to mail it. here is the dc number
> 9505 5000 1383 1122 0005 60


wowsers!! $26, SRSLY!? was that UPS or something Lol jk. WOW~~ there's got to be a better alternative here.... geez, I think you could ship those in a mini humidor for less...

anyway, just wanted to stop by & say looking good. :tu


----------



## Short and Sweet

Dennis nice puts and takes! Thanks for getting this baby out! 

austintxeric I have PM'ed you David's email address. Please email him and contact him about puts and takes please!


----------



## austintxeric

Thanks Ben! I emailed David a list of proposed put's and take's.


Short and Sweet said:


> Dennis nice puts and takes! Thanks for getting this baby out!
> 
> austintxeric I have PM'ed you David's email address. Please email him and contact him about puts and takes please!


----------



## Short and Sweet

Thank you sir! 'ppreciate it!


----------



## swingerofbirches

A message from our master of ceremonies ...



David said:


> Afternoon fellow Puffers....
> 
> I thought I would provide a little update for you guys in the pass. I am sure you all know Dennis (Vicini) has completed his puts and takes and the pass is now on the way to Eric in Texas. The pass should be reaching Eric by Friday, or Saturday at the latest. I am currently in the process of looking over Eric's proposed puts and takes this afternoon. By the time Eric receives the pass, I should have completed my timeout sentence which is Friday afternoon and will be back on Puff to provide full updates from now on for everyone. Below is the final copy of Vicini's puts and takes for the pass. Job well done to Dennis and thank you so much for a speedy turn around. Next up in the pass will be WhoDat (Sean) who is in Louisiana. From there we will have the three Florida guys getting together!
> 
> Sean - I should be ready for your puts and takes this weekend after I finalize Eric's puts and takes in the spreadsheet.
> 
> *Vicini's* - puts and takes for the pass:
> 
> 2010 Johnny O Custom Roll (take)
> 2010 Montecristo Edmundo (put)
> 
> 2010 Diplomaticos No. 4 (take)
> 2010 Montecristo No. 4 (put)
> 
> 2010 Partagas Lusitania (take)
> 2010 Cohiba Robusto (put)
> 
> 2010 Partagas Series D No.4 (take)
> 2010 Vegas Robania Famoso - (put)
> 
> Thank you again Dennis for the puts and takes as well as posting the DC# in the pass thread. I hope enjoy smoking the great cigars you obtained from the pass.
> 
> Eric - As I stated in my email I will look over your proposed puts and takes and email you back.
> 
> Thank you everyone and I will see you gents this Friday.
> 
> -Starbuck


----------



## mvorbrodt

Guys, you'll have to forgive me for this, but I don't think I can participate in the pass.
I haven't had a cigar in a month now due to some medical issues, and I'm going in for an oral surgery on Monday.
David, Please take me off the list.

Sorry again, I'll keep you all posted, and hopefully the tooth extraction on Monday will be the end of this nonsense (reoccurring infections in my jaw bone due to a messed up tooth) and in few weeks I can go back to enjoying fine Cuban cigars again 

M.


----------



## Rodeo

Bummer Martin, feel better soon bro!


----------



## bdw1984

Feel better bro


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Sorry to hear it Martin. I was wondering why you have not been around. You could still do your puts and takes. And smoke them when you are well just a thought.


----------



## austintxeric

The pass has made it to Austin! The humidity was sitting at 70% when I opened it up. The box was a little beat up, may need to locate a replacement.


----------



## EricF

bdw1984 said:


> Feel better bro


I agree, feel better Martin!



TonyBrooklyn said:


> Sorry to hear it Martin. I was wondering why you have not been around. You could still do your puts and takes. And smoke them when you are well just a thought.


Not a bad idea! :tu

What do you think Martin???


----------



## Short and Sweet

Looks good Eric! Martin, I hope all goes well my friend!


----------



## HydroRaven

Dang. I hope you will resolve any issues with your teeth soon, Martin. I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## mvorbrodt

Thanks guys! Right now I'm riding it out on Vicodin ES and ibuprofen and awaiting my surgery on Monday morning. I'm having this problematic tooth removed and hopefully all will be fine. I've been through a root canal, then surgery to clear out a fistula growing inside my lower jaw bone (aka gum cut open, bone drilled in, stitches, 2 weeks of swelling, etc, 4 courses of antibiotics) and now the infection is back, and so is the sharp stabbing/piercing pain.

Maybe if the pass makes it here next week, then I can get together with other S.FL. BOTL and do the puts and takes. I will not be smoking those sticks for a while, but I suppose I can still participate.

Cross your fingers guys and pray the pills I have will be enough to get me through the weekend


----------



## Habano

Martin - first off sorry to hear my friend and I can only hope you start to feel better soon. The pass should be arriving to you guys in S. Florida by the end of next week. Eric is going to be shipping the pass today or tomorrow. It will be headed to WhoDat (Sean) who is in Louisiana. Sean will then be shipping it to you to meet up with the local guys in S. Florida. 

It's totally your call and if you want to drop out, no problem at all. Just let me know so we can ship it to Eric or Ben instead of you.

Now I've got a little bit of catching up to do. I also want to thank Ben and Charlie for helping me as much as possible during my absence. I also want to thank everyone in the pass for staying together and riding this out. The pass has been going very well and I am determined to keep it going.


----------



## Rodeo

Hey David, nice to see you back!


----------



## EricF

Glad to see ya back Dave!!! :tu


----------



## Habano

Thank you Steve. I'm back on Puff, but crippled a little. Some issues with my account. Taking forever to load one page and etc. Trying to get someone to look into the issue for me.

As soon as I get back up to speed I'll also post a pic of the AWESOME MAW you sent me man!! Very nice and thank you so much!!


----------



## Short and Sweet

David's the man :thumb: glad you're back bro!


----------



## tobacmon

*Great to see you're back David--*


----------



## HydroRaven

Welcome back Dave!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

"Welcome back my friend to the show that never ends were so glad you could attend come inside come inside"- Emerson Lake and Palmer


----------



## austintxeric

Ok, the pass is officially on it's way to Sean (WhoDat)! It took me a bit longer to locate a replacement box so I had to wait to ship it until this morning. The new box is slightly smaller and I made sure to place the tag alongs inside bubble wrap, and then added a bit extra bubble wrap. 

DC number: 9405 5036 9930 0095 3188 67


----------



## bdw1984

outstanding!


----------



## Habano

Thank you all for the warm welcome. It's nice to be back and have things normal again.

As you guys can see Eric has shipped the pass onto Sean (WhoDat) this morning and may see the pass by Wednesday or Thursday at the latest. Also a big thank you to Eric for finding a little more stable and secure box for the pass and taking the time to put extra bubble wrap in as well. Eric's puts and takes were approved on Saturday and are listed below.

*Austintxeric - puts and takes for the pass:*

2009 Romeo y Julieta Short Churchill (take)
2010 Ramon Allones Small Club Corona and 2010 San Cristobal de la Habana El Principe (put)

2010 Vegas Robania Famoso (take)
2009 Partagas 898 (put)

2010 Vegas Robaina Familiar (take)
2010 Partagas PSP2 (put)

2008 Trinidad Coloniales (take)
2007 Montecristo Petit Edmundo (put)

2010 Cohiba Robusto (take)
2006 Cohiba Siglo IV (put)

Thank you again Eric for the puts and takes as well as posting the DC# in the pass thread. I hope enjoy smoking the great cigars you obtained from the pass.

*WhoDat (Sean)* - Please go ahead and send me your proposed puts and takes via PM as soon as you can. The cigar spreadsheet has been updated with Eric's latest puts and takes.


----------



## Habano

*Pass Order:*

1. Mhouser7 - Approved (0310 1230 0002 2131 1695)
2. KcJason1 - Approved (N/A)
3. Zeb Zoober - Approved (0309 2880 0003 0260 1387)
4. Son of Thor - Approved (9405 5036 9930 0078 8405 37)
5. BDog - Approved (0496 9003 8810 0910 1582)
6. Vicini - Approved (9505 5000 1383 1122 0005 60)
7. austintxeric - Approved (9405 5036 9930 0095 3188 67)
*8. WhoDat - Pending*
9. bdw1984
10. EricF
11. mvorbrodt
12. CeeGar
13. JGD
14. bigmanfromou
15. TrippMc4
16. Rodeo
17. Zfog
18. aea6574
19. Sarge
20. Poneill272
21. dmgizzo
22. swingerofbirches
23. shortandsweet
24. HydroRaven
25. Starbuck (Home)

*QUICK LINKS:*

*2011 Masters Cuban Cigar Pass List* (This spreadsheet will be used to track puts and takes for the pass)


----------



## EricF

I am getting excited again!!!


----------



## BDog

Just another Welcome Back! :bounce:


----------



## WhoDat

David,

I received your PM and I have sent you my proposed Puts and Takes. I received the humidor about 8pm tonite. I'll ship it out as soons as I have approval.

Thanks for all your hard work,

Sean


----------



## Habano

Sean received the past last night, his puts and takes have been approved and should be shipping in the next day or so to the guys in Florida.

*WhoDat (Sean) - puts and takes for the pass:*

2010 Partagas Serie D No. 4 (take)
2010 HDM Epicure #2 (put)

2010 Partagas Short (take)
2010 RASCC (put)

2010 Vegas Robaina Familiar (take)
2010 Partagas PSP2 (put)

2006 Romeo Y Julieta Romeo #3 (take)
2010 San Cristobal DLH El Principe (put)

2010 PDR Piramedes Custom Roll (take)
2009 Cohiba Secretos Maduro 5 (put)

Thank you again Sean for the puts and takes as many you put into the pass are quite tasty! I hope enjoy smoking the great cigars you obtained from the pass. You will be shipping the pass to Ben as I stated in the PM. I've also included Ben's address as well. When you do ship, please post the DC# in the thread. Thank you Sean!

*bdw1984 (Ben), EricF (Eric), and mvorbrodt (Martin)* - please go ahead and starting getting your list of puts and takes together for the pass and submit them to me via PM. I believe you guys are planning to get together for the pass? Last I heard, Martin was still unsure, so you guys may want to reach out to him and see if he is still planning to meet with you guys.


----------



## mvorbrodt

David, guys, wanted to give you a quick update...
...my surgery went great, and soon I hope to be back in the puffing game! The tooth #29 had to go since it was feeding a bone infection in my lower jaw that eroded enough bone for the surgeon to stick his thumb in the hole. In any case, I'm all stitched up and healing. Still need some pain meds maybe once a day, but it sure beats poping 4-6 Vicodins a day 

Anyways, about the pass; David I'm not sure if I'm the right person to receive the package and be responsible to meet up with the other 2 BOTL in S.FL. I have a ton of stuff going on, plus my Mom is flying in from Poland tomorrow.

Can we do this: have WhoDat send the humi to bdw1984 or EricF, while I still work out my puts and takes as the last of the trio, and I'll do my best to make it to an agreed meeting point for the three of us.

Let me know if this will work


----------



## Habano

mvorbrodt said:


> David, guys, wanted to give you a quick update...
> ...my surgery went great, and soon I hope to be back in the puffing game! The tooth #29 had to go since it was feeding a bone infection in my lower jaw that eroded enough bone for the surgeon to stick his thumb in the hole. In any case, I'm all stitched up and healing. Still need some pain meds maybe once a day, but it sure beats poping 4-6 Vicodins a day
> 
> Anyways, about the pass; David I'm not sure if I'm the right person to receive the package and be responsible to meet up with the other 2 BOTL in S.FL. I have a ton of stuff going on, plus my Mom is flying in from Poland tomorrow.
> 
> Can we do this: have WhoDat send the humi to bdw1984 or EricF, while I still work out my puts and takes as the last of the trio, and I'll do my best to make it to an agreed meeting point for the three of us.
> 
> Let me know if this will work


Wow Martin. Well good to hear the surgery went well. Nice to see things are getting better for you and you'll be able to smoke again soon. Focus on the recovery as the summer is approaching.

I've asked Sean to send the pass to Ben, just a pre-caution I took in case you were out of commission. The last thing I wanted you to worry about was dealing with the pass when your not feeling well. I'd be happy for you to work out your puts and takes, but if for any reason you can't, no worries my friend. You just focus on the more important things at hand for now. If you decide to do it, just shoot me a PM with your puts and takes and we'll go from there.

Glad to see your doing better.....


----------



## mvorbrodt

Starbuck said:


> Wow Martin. Well good to hear the surgery went well. Nice to see things are getting better for you and you'll be able to smoke again soon. Focus on the recovery as the summer is approaching.
> 
> I've asked Sean to send the pass to Ben, just a pre-caution I took in case you were out of commission. The last thing I wanted you to worry about was dealing with the pass when your not feeling well. I'd be happy for you to work out your puts and takes, but if for any reason you can't, no worries my friend. You just focus on the more important things at hand for now. If you decide to do it, just shoot me a PM with your puts and takes and we'll go from there.
> 
> Glad to see your doing better.....


Feeling much better! Thanks!

PM with puts and takes sent


----------



## Habano

mvorbrodt said:


> Feeling much better! Thanks!
> 
> PM with puts and takes sent


Awesome! Replied sir with a couple of questions. Thank you.


----------



## WhoDat

mvorbrodt said:


> David, guys, wanted to give you a quick update...
> ...my surgery went great, and soon I hope to be back in the puffing game! The tooth #29 had to go since it was feeding a bone infection in my lower jaw that eroded enough bone for the surgeon to stick his thumb in the hole. In any case, I'm all stitched up and healing. Still need some pain meds maybe once a day, but it sure beats poping 4-6 Vicodins a day
> 
> Anyways, about the pass; David I'm not sure if I'm the right person to receive the package and be responsible to meet up with the other 2 BOTL in S.FL. I have a ton of stuff going on, plus my Mom is flying in from Poland tomorrow.
> 
> Can we do this: have WhoDat send the humi to bdw1984 or EricF, while I still work out my puts and takes as the last of the trio, and I'll do my best to make it to an agreed meeting point for the three of us.
> 
> Let me know if this will work


Glad to hear all is well after the surgery!


----------



## Habano

Thanks to Charlie for bringing this to my attention. It appears I have Sean's outs and takes backwards in the post above. Please corrected puts and takes below.

Sean received the past last night, his puts and takes have been approved and should be shipping in the next day or so to the guys in Florida.

*WhoDat (Sean) - puts and takes for the pass:*

2010 Partagas Serie D No. 4 (put)
2010 HDM Epicure #2 (take)

2010 Partagas Short (put)
2010 RASCC (take)

2010 Vegas Robaina Familiar (put)
2010 Partagas PSP2 (take)

2006 Romeo Y Julieta Romeo #3 (put)
2010 San Cristobal DLH El Principe (take)

2010 PDR Piramedes Custom Roll (put)
2009 Cohiba Secretos Maduro 5 (take)

Thank you again Sean for the puts and takes as many you put into the pass are quite tasty! I hope enjoy smoking the great cigars you obtained from the pass. You will be shipping the pass to Ben as I stated in the PM. I've also included Ben's address as well. When you do ship, please post the DC# in the thread. Thank you Sean!

*bdw1984 (Ben), EricF (Eric), and mvorbrodt (Martin)* - please go ahead and starting getting your list of puts and takes together for the pass and submit them to me via PM. I believe you guys are planning to get together for the pass? Last I heard, Martin was still unsure, so you guys may want to reach out to him and see if he is still planning to meet with you guys.


----------



## bdw1984

Dave, are the Monte and Hoyo robustos from the Seleccion Robustos?


----------



## Habano

bdw1984 said:


> Dave, are the Monte and Hoyo robustos from the Seleccion Robustos?


Si Senor!


----------



## WhoDat

It's on the way to Ben! 

Confirmation# 0310 3200 0001 1864 2843


----------



## EricF

Any word on Puts & Takes from Ben?

Technically he is before me and Martin is after me.


----------



## bdw1984

Give me about 30 min. Sorry


----------



## Habano

Eric you can go ahead and submit them. If there is a conflict where you both want the same stick, I'll PM you both.

Ben I've got your puts and takes, thank you. As well as Martin's. I'll look them over this evening, headed out for a smoke and drink with the local guys here. We've got plenty of time as I believe the pass will get to you today, if not Monday.

Thanks guys.


----------



## EricF

Working on them now.


----------



## bdw1984

box arrived yesterday. waiting to hear from david


----------



## Habano

Good deal Ben!! Did you happen to see how the RH% was doing? If needed there are extra humidipaks in the box. When you guys wrap up the pass, it may not hurt to toss the old one and throw a new one in the herf a dor. 

I'll have all three of your puts and takes for you Florida guys approved tonight. Based on a quick glance yesterday they looked fine. Have you guys setup a day and time to meet for the pass this week? Just let me know and thanks again guys!


----------



## Vicini

this seems to be going well. I'm glad to have been part of it


----------



## Habano

Indeed it's going very well Dennis. I am glad you were thrilled to be a part of the pass! Hopefully you are enjoying some fine smokes.

Gents - I've been informed the South Florida guys will be meeting tomorrow night at a local shop to conduct the puts and takes. Always nice when you can knock out three guys in one stop in less than a week! Martin's, Ben's, and Eric's puts and takes have been approved. I'll post the final copy tomorrow morning and will update the cigar spreadsheet tomorrow as well. From there it will be headed to Colin in Georgia!


----------



## Short and Sweet

Sweet! Cant wait for it to come back to Cincy! Keeep it up guys!


----------



## Habano

Alright so the pass is down in deep Florida, where I wouldn't mind being right now with all this rain. Ben received the pass on Saturday and has informed me the sticks look good and the RH% is holding quite nicely at 69%. The three Florida guys are meeting this evening at a local joint to do the puts and takes. From there I assume it will be shipped tomorrow or Friday and on it's way to Colin's hands in Georgia!

*bdw1984 (Ben) - puts and takes for the pass:*

2010 Partagas PSP 2 (take)
2010 H. Upmann #2 (put)

2010 Montecristo Edmundo (take)
2008 Trinidad Coloniales (put)

2009 Partagas 898 (take)
2009 Montecristo Esp #2 (put)

2008 Partagas Salomon (take)
2001 Hoyo de Monterrey Double Cornona (put)

2007 Por Larranage Asia RE (take)
1998 Partagas 898 UV (put)

Nice job to Ben on his puts and takes. I also wanted to commend Ben for adding some aged sticks to the pass. Ben really wanted to add the 2001 HDM Double Corona and the 1998 Partagas 898 UV to the pass as a kind gesture, but I didn't feel it was right and made him choose two sticks from the pass. Thank you again Ben for a job well done.

*EricF (Eric) - puts and takes for the pass:*

2008 Trinidad Reyes (take)
2010 Ramon Allones Special Select (put)

2010 Hoyo de Monterrey du Roi (take)
2010 Bolivar Royal Corona AT (put)

2008 Trinidad Coloniales (take)
2009 Partagas 898 (put)

2010 Cohiba Siglo IV (take)
2010 Cohiba Robusto (put)

2010 Montecristo No.4 (take)
2010 Johnny O Robusto (put)

Another nice selection and job well done to Eric with his puts and takes. Some fine sticks chosen and I hope you enjoy the sticks you obtained from the pass. Thank you again Eric.

*mvorbrodt (Martin) - puts and takes for the pass:*

2010 Partagas Short (take)
2010 H.Upmann Mag 50 (put)

2009 Partagas 898 (take)
2010 La Gloria Cubana Tainos (put)

2010 Behike 52 (take)
2010 Cohiba Esplendidos and 2010 Cohiba Genios (put)

It wasn't easy for Martin to acquire the Behike 52, but he was determined to get it. Great job on the puts and takes for the BHK 52 as well as the other sticks. Thank you Martin.

*Colin *- I have your PM in regards to your puts and takes. I'll get to them asap and will respond.


----------



## bdw1984

South Florida Masters pass herf t-minus 3 hours and counting...... :rockon:


----------



## Habano

bdw1984 said:


> South Florida Masters pass herf t-minus 3 hours and counting...... :rockon:


Oh nice!! Have fun tonight guys. Let us know what you smoke at the herf!!


----------



## EricF

bdw1984 said:


> South Florida Masters pass herf t-minus 3 hours and counting...... :rockon:


Oh Yeah!!!!!!


----------



## mvorbrodt

bdw1984 said:


> South Florida Masters pass herf t-minus 3 hours and counting...... :rockon:


Leaving work at 5pm sharp! Will be there by 5:30 traffic gods allowing :rockon:

got my puts sitting under my desk in a very smoker unfriendly company :/


----------



## Habano

mvorbrodt said:


> Leaving work at 5pm sharp! Will be there by 5:30 traffic gods allowing :rockon:
> 
> got my puts sitting under my desk in a very smoker unfriendly company :/


Oh those look GOOD Martin!! May the traffic gods be with you. I know what that is like as well...lol.

Enjoy the herf gents!!


----------



## EricF

We are waiting for Martin's arrival!


----------



## EricF

Pass on our end is complete. Ben, Martin and myself have completed our end and Martin has the box to send on it's merry way!

I'll post a few pics of the pass later tomight.


----------



## HydroRaven

We're gonna need pics of that herf, gentlemen!


----------



## swingerofbirches

Looking forward to the pics!!!


----------



## Habano

Awesome gents!! I hope you guys had a great time!! What did everyone smoke? Def looking forward to the pics. 

Martin - if you need CeeGar (Colin's) address, let me know and I'll PM it to you. Thanks bro!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

mvorbrodt said:


> Leaving work at 5pm sharp! Will be there by 5:30 traffic gods allowing :rockon:
> 
> got my puts sitting under my desk in a very smoker unfriendly company :/


Nice to see you feel better and were able to make it!


----------



## EricF

No pics of us actually herfing, but I do have pics of the pass.
Bottom








Middle








Top








And my takes









Everything looked perfect! There are 2 sticks that are not pictured but are there and they reside in a 6 finger baggie as we had to play a little tetris as the tubos take up a little more space than the others.

We did smoke a bit but life did get in my way and Ben's so all is well in CC pass land! I am sure Martin will get this out very quickly so the other BOTL in the pas can enjoy as much as we did!

Thanks again David for putting this together! :hug:


----------



## Habano

Great pics Eric and thank you for sharing!! Glad to see you guys had a good time.


----------



## mvorbrodt

Yes we had fun! It was nice meeting Ben and seeing Eric again!

I'll send the pass tomorrow or Friday. I'll try my best to do it tomorrow, but it might be tight, I have a post-op appointment with my oral surgeon in the morning, and then work, BUT if I wake up early enough I'll swing by USPS 

David please PM me the next BOTL's info in the pass.

As for myself I smoked non Cubans that I purchased at the place we met up. I didn't want to roll into a nice lounge and smoke my private stash, so I purchased 3 Davidoffs and 2 other test sticks. CC will be enjoyed later.

Also, I thought I could reuse the box but it looks like it's been through a lot, so I'll put it in a brand new Priority Mail flat rate box.

I'm so happy I could participate in this pass! And I'm glad I'm back in the smoking game! The hole in my jaw left by my surgery hurt a bit when smoking, but it was totally OK.

Thanks again David for organizing this! Maybe if admins allow I'll host the next pass!


----------



## CeeGar

Good stuff guys! Martin, just drive on up tomorrow and we'll knock a dent in those cigars :dude::drinking::smoke:


----------



## mvorbrodt

CeeGar said:


> Good stuff guys! Martin, just drive on up tomorrow and we'll knock a dent in those cigars :dude::drinking::smoke:


Oh I wish, but I'm at the wrong end of this LONG state!

BTW, PM me your full name and address!


----------



## CeeGar

mvorbrodt said:


> Oh I wish, but I'm at the wrong end of this LONG state!
> 
> BTW, PM me your full name and address!


Well, it was a nice thought...not that you'd want to skip a day of work or anything!! PM coming


----------



## Habano

Martin - PM sent with Colin's address to send the pass to.

Also, you won't be able to use a large flat rate box for the pass. We were using one before but with the overflow of the sticks into the baggies as well as the hitch hikers, we had to a slightly bigger box. I added some info in my PM to you. If you have any questions, just let me know. Thanks again Martin and glad you were able to make the herf and starting to feel better!


----------



## mvorbrodt

I took the liberty of rearranging the cigars in the portable humi. There is a total of 32 sticks and they fit in the humi rather nicely after some more cuban tetris 

Bottom:



Middle:



Top:



Will ship very very soon


----------



## Habano

Awesome pictures Martin. Thanks so much for taking the time to post pictures and play a little tetris!!


----------



## EricF

That does look nice, dosen't it???!!!!


----------



## bdw1984

Was nice meeting Martin and seeing Eric again. I smoked an 09 Monte Especial no. 2... delicious. Thank you for hosting this pass Dave, it's been a blast


----------



## mvorbrodt

0310 2640 0002 4267 6216

Priority mail with delivery confirmation, though USPS does not show the tracking yet...

Should be there Saturday. Enjoy Colin!


----------



## Habano

mvorbrodt said:


> 0310 2640 0002 4267 6216
> 
> Priority mail with delivery confirmation, though USPS does not show the tracking yet...
> 
> Should be there Saturday. Enjoy Colin!


Thank you Martin!


----------



## Habano

*Pass Order:*

1. Mhouser7 - Approved (0310 1230 0002 2131 1695)
2. KcJason1 - Approved (N/A)
3. Zeb Zoober - Approved (0309 2880 0003 0260 1387)
4. Son of Thor - Approved (9405 5036 9930 0078 8405 37)
5. BDog - Approved (0496 9003 8810 0910 1582)
6. Vicini - Approved (9505 5000 1383 1122 0005 60)
7. austintxeric - Approved (9405 5036 9930 0095 3188 67)
8. WhoDat - Approved (0310 3200 0001 1864 2843)
9. bdw1984 - Approved (N/A)
10. EricF - Approved (N/A)
11. mvorbrodt - Approved (0310 2640 0002 4267 6216)
12. CeeGar - *Pending*
13. JGD
14. bigmanfromou
15. TrippMc4
16. Rodeo
17. Zfog
18. aea6574
19. Sarge
20. Poneill272
21. dmgizzo
22. swingerofbirches
23. shortandsweet
24. HydroRaven
25. Starbuck (Home)

*QUICK LINKS:*

*2011 Masters Cuban Cigar Pass List* (This spreadsheet will be used to track puts and takes for the pass)


----------



## CeeGar

mvorbrodt said:


> 0310 2640 0002 4267 6216
> 
> Priority mail with delivery confirmation, though USPS does not show the tracking yet...
> 
> Should be there Saturday. Enjoy Colin!


Awesome! Looking forward to seeing the spread :woohoo:


----------



## CeeGar

The pass didn't make it to me today. Seems the USPS sort facility in Jacksonville, FL may have herfed on a few! ound: Oh well, should be in on Monday.


----------



## BDog

mvorbrodt said:


> I took the liberty of rearranging the cigars in the portable humi. There is a total of 32 sticks and they fit in the humi rather nicely after some more cuban tetris
> 
> Bottom:
> 
> Middle:
> 
> Top:
> 
> Will ship very very soon


This pass is looking *GREAT*! Glad I was part of it!
Someone is OCD and its a good thing! It looks so much better than before where the sticks were all low and high and positioned all haphazardly! I should have thought about doing that ! It's like picture day with the tall kids in the back. :biggrin1:


----------



## mvorbrodt

BDog said:


> This pass is looking *GREAT*! Glad I was part of it!
> Someone is OCD and its a good thing! It looks so much better than before where the sticks were all low and high and positioned all haphazardly! I should have thought about doing that ! It's like picture day with the tall kids in the back. :biggrin1:


Hey, I'm a systems C++ programmer, I could not do what I do without a minor case of OCD, which btw should be CDO, as in, in alphabetical order


----------



## CeeGar

Well boys, the pass has rolled into the great state of Georgia! Home of the Master's :tongue1: I can report all is well and RH sitting at 69. I should have my part done tonight and the pass will head back out tomorrow! :high5:


----------



## Habano

CeeGar said:


> Well boys, the pass has rolled into the great state of Georgia! Home of the Master's :tongue1: I can report all is well and RH sitting at 69. I should have my part done tonight and the pass will head back out tomorrow! :high5:


Gooooooo Georgia! It wouldn't be a true Masters pass if it didn't come through this great state! Colin I'll post your final copy of your puts and takes in here tomorrow. Got busy at work and didn't get to it. I'll also PM you the address to the next guy in line tonight!


----------



## CeeGar

Starbuck said:


> Gooooooo Georgia! It wouldn't be a true Masters pass if it didn't come through this great state! Colin I'll post your final copy of your puts and takes in here tomorrow. Got busy at work and didn't get to it. I'll also PM you the address to the next guy in line tonight!


Awesome! Thanks David...and thanks for your hard work in setting this pass in motion!


----------



## Habano

Colin's puts and takes have been approved.

*CeeGar (Colin) - puts and takes for the pass:*

2010 Partagas Serie D No. 4 (take)
2007 Montecristo No. 4 (put)

2010 H.Upmann Mag 50 (take)
2007 Cohiba Siglo II (put)

2010 Johnny O Robusto Custom Roll (take)
2001 San Cristobal de la Habana El Principe (put)

2006 Romeo Y Julieta Romeo #3 (take)
2008 Sancho Panza Non-Plus (put)

A job well done to Colin for his awesome puts and takes. I also want to thank Colin for a speedy turn around as well. The pass is now headed up Jim in Maryland!!

Jim (JGD) - I'm ready for your puts and takes when you are. Colin shipped out the pass today. I would say you should have it by Thursday.

DC# 0310 2010 0002 1238 3200


----------



## mvorbrodt

CeeGar said:


> Awesome! Thanks David...and thanks for your hard work in setting this pass in motion!





Starbuck said:


> Colin's puts and takes have been approved.
> 
> *CeeGar (Colin) - puts and takes for the pass:*
> 
> 2010 Partagas Serie D No. 4 (take)
> 2007 Montecristo No. 4 (put)
> 
> 2010 H.Upmann Mag 50 (take)
> 2007 Cohiba Siglo II (put)
> 
> 2010 Johnny O Robusto Custom Roll (take)
> 2001 San Cristobal de la Habana El Principe (put)
> 
> 2006 Romeo Y Julieta Romeo #3 (take)
> 2008 Sancho Panza Non-Plus (put)
> 
> A job well done to Colin for his awesome puts and takes. I also want to thank Colin for a speedy turn around as well. The pass is now headed up Jim in Maryland!!
> 
> Jim (JGD) - I'm ready for your puts and takes when you are. Colin shipped out the pass today. I would say you should have it by Thursday.
> 
> DC# 0310 2010 0002 1238 3200


What's happening guys?

I think I'll smoke that Party Short tomorrow night and post a review


----------



## Habano

Martin where is that review? LOL. How did the Party Short smoke? Hopefully you enjoyed it!!

Jim's puts and takes have been approved and are listed below.

*JGD (Jim) - puts and takes for the pass:*

2010 La Gloria Cubana Tainos (take)
2010 Romeo y Julieta Churchill AT (put)

2010 Cohiba Robusto (take)
2008 Cohiba Siglo III (put)

2009 H. Upmann Magnum 46 (take)
2008 Cohiba Siglo VI (put)

2001 San Cristobal de la Habana El Principe (take)
2000 Punch RS No. 12 (put)

Great job Jim on your puts and takes for the pass. Jim will be handing the pass off to Julius (bigmanfromou) this evening for his puts and takes. Julius and I are in the process of approving his puts and takes today. Once done, he will wrap up the Maryland boys in the pass and then it will be headed to TrippMc4 (Tripp) who is up in Pennsylvania!

Tripp - I should be ready for your puts and takes anytime after I get Julius's puts and takes approved and update the cigar spreadsheet. If you have any questions please contact me via PM with your proposed puts and takes. Thank you.


----------



## mvorbrodt

Starbuck said:


> Martin where is that review? LOL. How did the Party Short smoke? Hopefully you enjoyed it!!
> 
> Jim's puts and takes have been approved and are listed below.
> 
> *JGD (Jim) - puts and takes for the pass:*
> 
> 2010 La Gloria Cubana Tainos (take)
> 2010 Romeo y Julieta Churchill AT (put)
> 
> 2010 Cohiba Robusto (take)
> 2008 Cohiba Siglo III (put)
> 
> 2009 H. Upmann Magnum 46 (take)
> 2008 Cohiba Siglo VI (put)
> 
> 2001 San Cristobal de la Habana El Principe (take)
> 2000 Punch RS No. 12 (put)
> 
> Great job Jim on your puts and takes for the pass. Jim will be handing the pass off to Julius (bigmanfromou) this evening for his puts and takes. Julius and I are in the process of approving his puts and takes today. Once done, he will wrap up the Maryland boys in the pass and then it will be headed to TrippMc4 (Tripp) who is up in Pennsylvania!
> 
> Tripp - I should be ready for your puts and takes anytime after I get Julius's puts and takes approved and update the cigar spreadsheet. If you have any questions please contact me via PM with your proposed puts and takes. Thank you.


Martin has been fighting off another cold/sinus infection... so f-ing lame!


----------



## TrippMc4

Starbuck said:


> Martin where is that review? LOL. How did the Party Short smoke? Hopefully you enjoyed it!!
> 
> Jim's puts and takes have been approved and are listed below.
> 
> *JGD (Jim) - puts and takes for the pass:*
> 
> 2010 La Gloria Cubana Tainos (take)
> 2010 Romeo y Julieta Churchill AT (put)
> 
> 2010 Cohiba Robusto (take)
> 2008 Cohiba Siglo III (put)
> 
> 2009 H. Upmann Magnum 46 (take)
> 2008 Cohiba Siglo VI (put)
> 
> 2001 San Cristobal de la Habana El Principe (take)
> 2000 Punch RS No. 12 (put)
> 
> Great job Jim on your puts and takes for the pass. Jim will be handing the pass off to Julius (bigmanfromou) this evening for his puts and takes. Julius and I are in the process of approving his puts and takes today. Once done, he will wrap up the Maryland boys in the pass and then it will be headed to TrippMc4 (Tripp) who is up in Pennsylvania!
> 
> Tripp - I should be ready for your puts and takes anytime after I get Julius's puts and takes approved and update the cigar spreadsheet. If you have any questions please contact me via PM with your proposed puts and takes. Thank you.


Great!!! I can't wait! I will be sure to get the puts and takes to you as soon as you have the spreadsheet updated. Looking forward to receiving the Pass!

As everyone else has said, great work on putting this together and guiding the humi around the country!


----------



## JGD

Starbuck said:


> Martin where is that review? LOL. How did the Party Short smoke? Hopefully you enjoyed it!!
> 
> Jim's puts and takes have been approved and are listed below.
> 
> *JGD (Jim) - puts and takes for the pass:*
> 
> 2010 La Gloria Cubana Tainos (take)
> 2010 Romeo y Julieta Churchill AT (put)
> 
> 2010 Cohiba Robusto (take)
> 2008 Cohiba Siglo III (put)
> 
> 2009 H. Upmann Magnum 46 (take)
> 2008 Cohiba Siglo VI (put)
> 
> 2001 San Cristobal de la Habana El Principe (take)
> 2000 Punch RS No. 12 (put)
> 
> Great job Jim on your puts and takes for the pass. Jim will be handing the pass off to Julius (bigmanfromou) this evening for his puts and takes. Julius and I are in the process of approving his puts and takes today. Once done, he will wrap up the Maryland boys in the pass and then it will be headed to TrippMc4 (Tripp) who is up in Pennsylvania!
> 
> Tripp - I should be ready for your puts and takes anytime after I get Julius's puts and takes approved and update the cigar spreadsheet. If you have any questions please contact me via PM with your proposed puts and takes. Thank you.


David, I made a mistake with my puts. The RyJ tubo is an '09, not an '10 - shouldn't affect anything though.


----------



## Habano

JGD said:


> David, I made a mistake with my puts. The RyJ tubo is an '09, not an '10 - shouldn't affect anything though.


Thank you Jim. I've made the change on the spreadsheet.


----------



## Habano

Julius's puts and takes have been approved and are listed below.

*bigmanfromou (Julius) - puts and takes for the pass:*

2010 Bolivar Royal Corona AT (take)
2009 Ramon Allones Celestiales (put)

2007 Cohiba Siglo II (take)
2008 H Upmann Magnum 50 (put)

2010 Romeo Y Julieta Churchill Tubo (take)
2010 Quai D' Orsay Corona / 2010 Romeo Y Julieta Cazadores (put)

A big thank you to Julius for an awesome job on his puts and takes as well as a speedy turn around. Julius received the pass yesterday evening from Jim and has completed his puts and takes. Julius stated he will be shipping the pass to Tripp today and the DC# is posted below. Thank you again Julius and I hope you enjoy the cigars.

*Tripp* - I am ready for your puts and takes anytime. The spreadsheet has been updated and the DC# for the pass is below. Please PM me your puts and takes within the next day or so. I suspect you will be receiving the pass by Saturday afternoon. Thanks Tripp!

USPS DC# 9406 2036 9930 0011 6465 39


----------



## Habano

A quick update gents. The pass reached Tripp yesterday afternoon safe and sound. Tripp has opted out of his puts and takes and will be shipping the pass to Stephen (Rodeo) tomorrow afternoon. Thank you for a quick turnaround Tripp!

*Stephen* - I am ready for your puts and takes anytime. The spreadsheet is up to date. I suspect you'll receive the pass by Wednesday or Thursday at the latest. Thank you.


----------



## TrippMc4

Stephen,

Cigars are on their way to you. 

DC: 0310 2640 0002 3127 0005


----------



## Short and Sweet

Awe man! Hope everything is well Tripp!


----------



## Rodeo

Holy Moly! Have not been paying attention and got a massive box in the mail today, no idea what it could be . Ok, I'm gonna look at the list and pm David. This thing is moving at the speed of light!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Well organized great pass glad to see it going smoothly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Habano

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Well organized great pass glad to see it going smoothly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks Tony!! Hoping next time around you can jump on board and the box visits NY!


----------



## Habano

I wanted to thank Ben (bdw1984) for taking the time to ship me the hitch hikers for the pass last week. Ben noticed a few of the sticks were taking some damage and wanted to get them out of the pass and up to me as soon as possible. I also want to send out a special thanks to.....

Mhouser7
Zeb Zoober
KcJason1
Son of Thor
BDog

for the their generosity and kindness for adding the hitch hikers to the pass. One thing I want to add, there are still two in the herf a dor case that were left in since they are safe. Thank you all so very much and I greatly appreciate the sticks.










Thank you again to all of you!!


----------



## Rodeo

Box on the way to Zach

0310 3490 0002 0171 6445


----------



## swingerofbirches

What were the puts/takes?


----------



## Rodeo

Am I supposed to post puts and takes, or Dave?


----------



## Habano

Rodeo said:


> Am I supposed to post puts and takes, or Dave?


Steve - I feel asleep at the wheel sir. The last four days have been extremely busy for me. I have your puts and takes and will post them up later today. Thank you so much for a speedy turn around and awesome job with your puts and takes!


----------



## Habano

Well I am sure some of you fine gents know exactly what this bottle of wine is and I just can't thank those enough that were involved and kind enough to do something like this for me.

For those that do not know, on Saturday, I met up with my friends Charlie (swingerofbirches) and Ben (Short and Sweet) for our usually Saturday smokes and a couple of drinks. After a couple of minutes sitting down, Charlie pulls out this beautiful bottle of red wine. At first I was like oh nice man you got the bottle of wine you were looking for. Now, to back this up and my reason for saying what I did.

About three or four weeks ago, Charlie sends me an email and says hey, I need to pick up a nice bottle of red wine for a co-worker. She was leaving the company, or it was some anniversary, can't remember the exact details now. I asked him well what do you want to spend. He tells me. So I gave him a great suggestion of a nice bottle of Caymus at our local Party Source who has just about every bottle of wine. He says ok and that's the last I heard of it for a few weeks.

Then last week he emails again and says he lost the link to the bottle of wine I had suggested. I found it, emailed it to him, except they were out this time. I was like oh way to go Charlie, you waited too long so now they are out. So I said well give me some time the morning he emailed me to find him another bottle. I got busy at work as I'm leaving in two weeks, wrapping stuff up. Charlie emails me around 11:30 asking if I had any suggestion, I had totally forgot. Five minutes later Charlie emails and says he found a nice bottle of Insigna. I said, yeah that's a great bottle of wine, go for it! After that I assumed he was going to get it Saturday morning before we herf. The Party Source is just down the street from where we herf and I thought he brought the bottle of wine in to show me what he picked up for his co-worker.

Now back to my statement after he pulls out the wine. He said a few things while I was getting my stick ready to light up and I heard hey it's for you! I was like wait, what? What did you say? Repeat it again as I was getting my cigar ready. He said a few guys in the pass went in together and got you this bottle of wine for putting the pass together.

I was like WHAT!

Your joking!

Seriously, get out here!!

Gents I was literally in shock and awe when I saw the bottle of wine. And I will say for those that do not know, this wasn't a cheap bottle of wine either! I just can't thank those enough for the thoughtfulness, kindness, and generosity to go in and get me a bottle of wine. I love to drink red wines, especially ones with age. This bottle is actually from 2004 and I just can't wait to drink this bottle. I'd like to thank everyone below who went in on this awesome gift!

Charlie (swingerofbirches)
Ben (Short and Sweet)
HydroRaven (David)
JGD (Jim)
Mvorbrodt (Martin)
CeeGar (Colin)
Zeb Zoober (Steve)
Rodeo (Steve)
TrippMc4 (Tripp)
Austintxeric (Eric)
Aea6574 (Tony)

You guys are simply the best. Receiving cigars is one thing, but you guys took this idea to a whole new level with the bottle of wine. Really guys, from the bottom of my heart, thank you all so very very much. It's been a pleasure to put this pass together and I am just so excited with the success we've had. I can say this will def be a lot of fun putting together every April. Again guys.....

Thank You!

Thank You!

Thank You!

All so very much for the wonderful bottle of wine and for your kindness.


----------



## Short and Sweet

Got him! You deserved it David, for the effort you put into this. Thanks for helping out guys!


----------



## Vicini

Damn nice gesture to a well deserved BOTL


----------



## HydroRaven

Short and Sweet said:


> Got him! You deserved it David, for the effort you put into this. Thanks for helping out guys!


My feelings mirror Ben's. Thank you for all the time and effort you put in this pass.


----------



## Habano

Short and Sweet said:


> Got him! You deserved it David, for the effort you put into this. Thanks for helping out guys!





Vicini said:


> Damn nice gesture to a well deserved BOTL





HydroRaven said:


> My feelings mirror Ben's. Thank you for all the time and effort you put in this pass.


Thank you gents. Just an awesome gesture!


----------



## Habano

Ok guys.....loooong overdue, but the last week has been really crazy at work, finding out about the new job, and celebrating! Below are Steve's puts and takes and the pass is well away from him.....

*Rodeo (Steve's) - puts and takes for the pass:*

2007 Montecristo Petite Edmundo (take) 
2007 PLPC (put)

2010 PDR Custom Primade (take) 
Carlos Fernadez Behike Doule Ligero (put)

1998 Partagas UV (take) 
1998 La Gloria Cubana Tianos (put)

2009 Montecristo Esp #2 (take) 
2009 Partagas 898 (put)

2010 Cohiba Esplindio (take) 
2008 Montecristo Sublime EL (put)

*Hitch Hiker:* 2007 Bolivar CE

A job well done to Steve for his puts and takes and super fast turn around in the pass as well. Steven I hope you enjoy your sticks and thank you so much for the hitch hiker as well!!


----------



## Habano

The pass has already reached Zfog (Zach) and went out today to aea6574 (Tony) up in Michigan!

*Tony* - The list has been updated and I am ready for your puts and takes anytime! Here is the DC# 03110240000044400315 from Zach.


----------



## Habano

Gents - I want to add something real quick. I know there are a lot of new people to Cubans in the pass. That is FINE! When you receive the pass or before, please shoot me a PM if you feel the cigars in the pass are not obtainable for you based on your selection of cigars from your personal selection. I am more than willing to work something out so you can at least participate in the pass. Whether it be one cigar, or five, I still want to try and work something out for you no matter what. I put this pass together knowing well beforehand that some of you may have a little difficulty. That is fine even if the pass has to take a little bit of a loss, so I will do what I can to make sure you are a part of the pass and you can obtain something to try!

So PLEASE PLEASE keep this in mind!!


----------



## Short and Sweet

Nice puts and takes Steve!! Can't wait to hear Tony's!


----------



## Poneill272

Starbuck said:


> Gents - I want to add something real quick. I know there are a lot of new people to Cubans in the pass. That is FINE! When you receive the pass or before, please shoot me a PM if you feel the cigars in the pass are not obtainable for you based on your selection of cigars from your personal selection. I am more than willing to work something out so you can at least participate in the pass. Whether it be one cigar, or five, I still want to try and work something out for you no matter what. I put this pass together knowing well beforehand that some of you may have a little difficulty. That is fine even if the pass has to take a little bit of a loss, so I will do what I can to make sure you are a part of the pass and you can obtain something to try!
> 
> So PLEASE PLEASE keep this in mind!!


Thanks David, I was worried about my stash as well! Very generous brother! I shall send you a pm once the pass gets closer to me. Thanks for the reassurance! opcorn:


----------



## aea6574

Starbuck said:


> The pass has already reached Zfog (Zach) and went out today to aea6574 (Tony) up in Michigan!
> 
> *Tony* - The list has been updated and I am ready for your puts and takes anytime! Here is the DC# 03110240000044400315 from Zach.


WOW - that was quick. Sorry, did not see this note, I was out of town.

The Pass arrived today in great shape.

David I will get with you on puts and takes.


----------



## Habano

aea6574 said:


> WOW - that was quick. Sorry, did not see this note, I was out of town.
> 
> The Pass arrived today in great shape.
> 
> David I will get with you on puts and takes.


Awesome pics Tony and thank you for posting and just shoot me a PM when you get an idea of your puts and takes.

Damn that Siglo looks bad. Not sure how it would have got damaged in the herf a dor case and the other sticks look just fine. I can't tell Tony, but is that the Siglo IV? Or is it the Siglo VI? Not sure of the size by just looking at the picture.

Tony - right before you ship, if you would please, move the cigars in each slot to the center of the tray. That way the head or foot of the cigar is not close to touching the insides of the herf a dor case. Thank you sir.


----------



## Habano

Gents,

It seems there has been some confusion that last few weeks when reading the spreadsheet with the list of cigars in the pass. I've posted a screenshot above to try and break it down for everyone to understand.

*BOX #1 (Black Box)* - Anytime a cigar is crossed out in red font, this means the cigar is no longer available in the pass. I've marked it out to help make it easier to show what cigars are in the pass and no longer in the pass. So if you see a cigar like the one in BOX #1, this means the cigar is no longer in play and has been removed by another member of the pass.

*BOX #2 (Red Box)* - The cigars in the "Cigar Put" column are cigars that have been put into the pass in exchange for the cigar in the "Cigar Take" column. So for example, if we look at Box #1 and Box #2, this means that CeeGar put the 2001 SCDLH El Principe into the pass. JGD decided he wanted to take this cigar, therefore he put in a 2000 Punch RS No.12 in exchange for the 2001 SCDLH El Principe. The SCLDH El Principe was then marked off in red since it's no longer available. Now if you look back to the left in the "Cigar Take" column, you will see that I've added JGD's 2000 Punch RS No.12 to the list of cigars and is marked in black font. This cigar is still available in the pass.

*BOX #3 (Yellow Box)* - This is the main column of cigars for the pass, the most important column. All of the cigars in this column are the cigars in the pass, or WERE in the pass. Again, if it's marked out in red font, the cigar has been taken out of the pass. If the cigar is in black font, the cigar is still available. This column is the column you want to look at when trying to determine what cigars you'd like from the pass.

*BOX #4 (Blue Box)* - This is the "Cigar Put" column which is the column that shows what cigar was PUT into the pass to take the cigar that is in the CIGAR TAKE column. This is just a reference to show who took what cigar in the pass and what they put into the pass to obtain the cigar they wanted. Do not use the "Cigar Put" column as a reference to determine what is and is not in the pass.

*BOX #6 (Purple Box, which should say BOX #5)* - Any cigar in this font, black font, and in this column, the "Cigar Take" column is still available in the pass. If you are looking through the list and see a cigar like this, you are more than welcome to take it from the pass.

*NOTE: When sending me a PM with your proposed puts and takes, please make sure you always include the years for the cigars you want to put into the pass. Also, be sure to include the average price of the cigar based on the directions in the first post of this thread. A good format to use is like the one below.

Year, Cigar Brand and Name, Average Price, (take or put)

Example:
2008 Cohiba siglo VI $0.00 (take)
2007 Por Larranage Robusto Asia RE $0.00 (put)*

I hope this helps the rest of the guys going forward. I tried to make the spreadsheet as simple as I could, but also have enough information for me to be able to track what cigars are still in the pass, what cigars were in the pass, and what cigars were put into the pass to obtain the cigar a member wanted. Always, if anyone has any questions, please PM anytime!


----------



## aea6574

David-

That makes a lot of sense. I can not see the screen shot in your message. 

When I look at the sheet this is what I see which seems diferrent but I am probably looking at the wrong thing.

Let me know. Here is what I see-


----------



## Habano

aea6574 said:


> David-
> 
> That makes a lot of sense. I can not see the screen shot in your message.
> 
> When I look at the sheet this is what I see which seems diferrent but I am probably looking at the wrong thing.
> 
> Let me know. Here is what I see-


Awe man what the hell happened to my screenshot? Damn hosting service. Yeah not showing up for me either and the .jpg file is on my work laptop which is at work and I was off today.

Tony - you are looking at the right list. Just look to the left column under "Cigar Take". The cigars crossed out in red font are obviously no longer in the pass and the cigars in black font are still in the pass. If you still have questions or your unsure, please let me know.

I'll try and capture another screenshot tonight and fix the one above.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HydroRaven said:


> My feelings mirror Ben's. Thank you for all the time and effort you put in this pass.


+1 great pass David!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Habano

TonyBrooklyn said:


> +1 great pass David!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks Tony!


----------



## Vicini

just smoked the Johnny O custom roll tonight and it was really good. definatly in the top 5 cigars I've had. thank you again for this pass


----------



## Habano

**FIXED PICTURE**










Gents,

It seems there has been some confusion that last few weeks when reading the spreadsheet with the list of cigars in the pass. I've posted a screenshot above to try and break it down for everyone to understand.

*BOX #1 (Black Box)* - Anytime a cigar is crossed out in red font, this means the cigar is no longer available in the pass. I've marked it out to help make it easier to show what cigars are in the pass and no longer in the pass. So if you see a cigar like the one in BOX #1, this means the cigar is no longer in play and has been removed by another member of the pass.

*BOX #2 (Red Box)* - The cigars in the "Cigar Put" column are cigars that have been put into the pass in exchange for the cigar in the "Cigar Take" column. So for example, if we look at Box #1 and Box #2, this means that CeeGar put the 2001 SCDLH El Principe into the pass. JGD decided he wanted to take this cigar, therefore he put in a 2000 Punch RS No.12 in exchange for the 2001 SCDLH El Principe. The SCLDH El Principe was then marked off in red since it's no longer available. Now if you look back to the left in the "Cigar Take" column, you will see that I've added JGD's 2000 Punch RS No.12 to the list of cigars and is marked in black font. This cigar is still available in the pass.

*BOX #3** (Yellow Box)* - This is the main column of cigars for the pass, the most important column. All of the cigars in this column are the cigars in the pass, or WERE in the pass. Again, if it's marked out in red font, the cigar has been taken out of the pass. If the cigar is in black font, the cigar is still available. This column is the column you want to look at when trying to determine what cigars you'd like from the pass.

*BOX #4 (Blue Box)* - This is the "Cigar Put" column which is the column that shows what cigar was PUT into the pass to take the cigar that is in the CIGAR TAKE column. This is just a reference to show who took what cigar in the pass and what they put into the pass to obtain the cigar they wanted. Do not use the "Cigar Put" column as a reference to determine what is and is not in the pass.

*BOX #6 (Purple Box, which should say BOX #5)* - Any cigar in this font, black font, and in this column, the "Cigar Take" column is still available in the pass. If you are looking through the list and see a cigar like this, you are more than welcome to take it from the pass.

*NOTE: When sending me a PM with your proposed puts and takes, please make sure you always include the years for the cigars you want to put into the pass. Also, be sure to include the average price of the cigar based on the directions in the first post of this thread. A good format to use is like the one below.

Year, Cigar Brand and Name, Average Price, (take or put)

Example:
2008 Cohiba siglo VI $0.00 (take)
2007 Por Larranage Robusto Asia RE $0.00 (put)*

I hope this helps the rest of the guys going forward. I tried to make the spreadsheet as simple as I could, but also have enough information for me to be able to track what cigars are still in the pass, what cigars were in the pass, and what cigars were put into the pass to obtain the cigar a member wanted. Always, if anyone has any questions, please PM anytime!


----------



## aea6574

Howdy All:

I hope you are great.

The Pass has left my humble abode. On its way North to Sarge. Fedex tracking number is 4683 9701 505 0558.

Best regards, tony


----------



## Sarge

Starbuck said:


> Damn that Siglo looks bad. Not sure how it would have got damaged in the herf a dor case and the other sticks look just fine. I can't tell Tony, but is that the Siglo IV? Or is it the Siglo VI? Not sure of the size by just looking at the picture..


I'll just have to make that one mysteriously disappear. :evil: lol joking... that boy sure is looking beat up though. Hopefully it doesn't get any worse.

dam those look so gOOd. Awesome Pics for sure! I shouldn't have turned the PC on though. Now I have to eat and get ready for work. This is going to be a long ass night daydreaming about these half the night. Looks like it's a CC night after :dr over those pics. to make matters worse there's a LPGA Futures event this week @ the Casino so instead of a slow Tuesday we'll probably be slammed.


----------



## Habano

Vicini said:


> just smoked the Johnny O custom roll tonight and it was really good. definatly in the top 5 cigars I've had. thank you again for this pass


Def glad you enjoyed the Johnny O Dennis! This makes the whole pass totally worth it!!



aea6574 said:


> Howdy All:
> 
> I hope you are great.
> 
> The Pass has left my humble abode. On its way North to Sarge. Fedex tracking number is 4683 9701 505 0558.
> 
> Best regards, tony


Thank you for the super quick turn around Tony!!



Sarge said:


> I'll just have to make that one mysteriously disappear. :evil: lol joking... that boy sure is looking beat up though. Hopefully it doesn't get any worse.
> 
> dam those look so gOOd. Awesome Pics for sure! I shouldn't have turned the PC on though. Now I have to eat and get ready for work. This is going to be a long ass night daydreaming about these half the night. Looks like it's a CC night after :dr over those pics. to make matters worse there's a LPGA Futures event this week @ the Casino so instead of a slow Tuesday we'll probably be slammed.


LOL. Awesome! I'm working on your puts and takes now as we speak. I'll respond to your PM as soon as I can my friend. Don't work too hard tonight!


----------



## Habano

Alright well we know the pass has left Tony's hand and in the way to Sarge as we speak. Hard to believe we are hitting the home stretch as we only have a couple more stops till the pass reaches the Cincy boys!

*aea6574 (Tony's) - puts and takes for the pass:*

2007 Bolivar Gold Medal (take)
2010 Cohiba Siglo IV (put)

2008 Cohiba Genios / 2010 Partagas 898 (take)
2007 Partagas Culebra (put)

2010 Romeo Y Julieta Cazadores (take)
2009 Trinidad Funadore (put)

2009 Ramone Alones Celestiales (take)
2006 Montecristo Especial (put)

2010 Custom Grand Edmundo (take)
2010 Cohiba Robusto (put)

A great job to Tony with his fantastic puts and takes. I should mention there was a pretty unique addition to the pass with the 2007 Partagas Culebra. A very interesting cigar I must say and I've never actually seen one up close. Thanks again Tony and I hope you enjoy the sticks you acquired from the pass!

Sarge - you have the Fedex tracking number from Tony, and as I said above, I'm working on your puts and takes. Look for a response later tonight or tomorrow morning sir!


----------



## Habano

Alright! Since we are nearing the end of the 2011 Master's Cuban Cigar Pass, I figured it was time for the second and final contest!! I believe everyone enjoyed the first contest and I decided to set out and make the second contest just a little bit harder. One where you actually had to use your brain and conduct a little bit of research! Details below my friends!

*2011 Masters Cuban Cigar Pass Contest #2*

We all know, well for those that may not know or follow much golf, the Masters is without a doubt the most prestigious golf tournament in the world. Not only is it the most prestigious golf tournament in the world, but is considered to be one of the most popular sporting events in the world. Tickets to attend this event can reach well into the hundreds if not thousands of dollars. Tickets sellout in a matter of minutes where only a select few are given an opportunity to buy tickets which are drawn from a pool of millions. In years past it has taken years to be added to the waiting list for tickets Thursday through Sunday.

Augusta and the Masters is quite a unique and special place. For those that have not attended, I highly suggest going at all costs. I've been very fortunate to attend the Masters twice and hope to return again soon. The course is literally heaven on Earth. There is not a single blade of grass, leaf of a flower, piece of mulch, or a flake of sand not perfectly put into place before the gates open to the tournament. The experience is nothing I can explain nor feel as it's just breathtaking.

To be given an opportunity to play at the Masters is one golfers dream in a lifetime. I've never had the opportunity to play Augusta being a PGA Professional, and I'll never play it in my lifetime unless an act of God occurs. To even dream of playing at the Masters is one thing, but to actually win this prestigious event is something else. We all know the players are not there for the 10 million dollar purse, but probably the most desired jacket in the world, "The Green Jacket". Just a quick explanation to those not aware, the Green Jacket is awarded to the winner each year by the previous years winner of the Masters.

The Green Jacket is awarded to the winner every year at the Masters. To remove the jacket from the Masters or Augusta, the course, is actually sin. Up until a few years ago, players were NOT permitted to remove the Green Jacket from Augusta and were to leave it at the course at all times! Now, the winner is able to keep the Green Jacket for the entire year and then must return the Green Jacket following next years tournament where it stays for life. Players are allowed to wear the jacket while visiting Augusta, but never to remove it from Augusta ever again!

Now onto the contest......

Throughout the history of the Masters, one player has removed the Green Jacket from Augusta, for life. It has been _rumored_ this player still has possession of the jacket, but no one can confirm where this Green Jacket may be. Who can tell me which player and what year did he/she remove the Green Jacket from Augusta?

The person that can answer both questions correctly and first will be deemed the winner of the second contest. If one person is not able to answer both questions, but is able to answer one question correctly, will be deemed the winner. This contest is only open to the members of this pass. In the event there is a tie, the tiebreaker will be the person that posts the answers in this thread first based on the time stamp.

*1. Who is the ONLY player to remove the Green Jacket from Augusta and never return it?

2. What year did this player remove the Green Jacket from Augusta?*

Good luck gents. If there are no responses or we cannot get a correct answer, I will start posting hints to make it a little bit easier!


----------



## JGD

Gary Player in 1961!


----------



## BDog

Gary Player
1961


----------



## BDog

Tie? Time stamps are identical! I'm big on ties ya know! :tu
Dontcha just Love me David? :rofl:


----------



## Habano

JGD said:


> Gary Player in 1961!


Incorrect. This is the obvious answer, but not the correct answer. Trust me, you guys will need to use a little more than Google as this is not one you will find in a matter of seconds searching online. LOL, I wouldn't have made it this easy gentlemen. This will take some digging to find. Let's just say I've seen this "Green Jacket" by luck and never saw it again. I have spoken to this man, played golf with this man, and talked many many times with this man. I have numerous autographs from this man on countless golf items.



BDog said:


> Gary Player
> 1961


Incorrect. Please see reasoning above.



BDog said:


> Tie? Time stamps are identical! I'm big on ties ya know! :tu


The first person to post. So in this case Jim would have beat you by seconds since the forum software does not show seconds, but minutes.


----------



## BDog

Seve Ballesteros
2002


----------



## Habano

BDog said:


> Seve Ballesteros
> 2002


No sir.


----------



## JGD

What about Seve Ballesteros in 1983?


----------



## Habano

JGD said:


> What about Seve Ballesteros in 1983?


Negative my friend. Good guess though.


----------



## TrippMc4

Craig Stadler 1982


----------



## JGD

JGD said:


> What about Seve Ballesteros in 1983?





Starbuck said:


> Negative my friend. Good guess though.


Might as well try 1980 as well.


----------



## BDog

Vijay Singh

2000


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I am going to guess Jack Nicklaus 1986


----------



## JGD

BDog said:


> Vijay Singh
> 
> No year?


He would.... For some reason I always thought he came off as an asshole.


----------



## BDog

JGD said:


> He would.... For some reason I always thought he came off as an asshole.


I hope I'm right! I added the year as well. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Habano

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I am going to guess Jack Nicklaus 1986


Ding! Ding! You are correct. J/k! Oh wait, you are not in the pass my friend Tony. As much as I'd love to deem you the winner, I cannot sir.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:
:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Habano

TrippMc4 said:


> Craig Stadler 1982


Sorry sir you are incorrect.



JGD said:


> Might as well try 1980 as well.


Good thought, but incorrect.



BDog said:


> Vijay Singh
> 
> 2000


No sir.

Gents - take your time rather than just throwing a name and year out there and see if it hits. Trust me when I say this is going to take some time to research to find the answer. I have a feeling I should have put a limit on answers to the questions to one per every 24 hours...lol. I'd like to give others a shot at winning which is why I made this contest pretty hard. Some good guesses so far, but none are correct.


----------



## Short and Sweet

Mr. Mickelson, 2004


----------



## HydroRaven

Wow, sounds like a tough one. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Habano

Short and Sweet said:


> Mr. Mickelson, 2004


A very good guess and excellent work with your research based on your questions about me, but I'm sorry to say you are incorrect sir Ben.

I will say I did meet Phil at the Masters the last time I attended, but never played golf with him. Did get his autograph though, very nice gentleman.


----------



## Habano

HydroRaven said:


> Wow, sounds like a tough one. Good luck everyone!


Jump in there Dave!


----------



## Short and Sweet

Starbuck said:


> A very good guess and excellent work with your research based on your questions about me, but I'm sorry to say you are incorrect sir Ben.
> 
> I will say I did meet Phil at the Masters the last time I attended, but never played golf with him. Did get his autograph though, very nice gentleman.


Then it's O'Meara from 98'. Outside of that I'll let the others guess for awhile lol


----------



## Habano

Short and Sweet said:


> Then it's O'Meara from 98'. Outside of that I'll let the others guess for awhile lol


Good gusses but no. Though I was at the Masters in 1998 and 2000, but that doesn't mean it was the winner from those years. You were onto something when you had asked me questions about my playing days. A long ways away, but on the right idea to help you.


----------



## BDog

Henry Pickard 1938


----------



## EricF

Doug Ford 1957


----------



## Short and Sweet

Nicklaus, 1963. 

Good night fellas, happy guessing!


----------



## tobacmon

BDog said:


> Henry Pickard 1938


I think you might have something here :first:

We'll have to see what David says!


----------



## Habano

BDog said:


> Henry Pickard 1938


A very smart answer, but incorrect sir.



EricF said:


> Doug Ford 1957


Another good guess, but no my friend.


----------



## Habano

Short and Sweet said:


> Nicklaus, 1963.
> 
> Good night fellas, happy guessing!


Good guess, but nope. Although I've met Jack twice up in Columbus and have played the course where the Memorial tournament is hosted.


----------



## swingerofbirches

Fun contest, David!


----------



## Short and Sweet

IS the golfer still alive?


----------



## Habano

swingerofbirches said:


> Fun contest, David!


Haha yeah def a challenge for these guys. Should be fun!



Short and Sweet said:


> IS the golfer still alive?


Excellent question. I can say the player is no longer alive.


----------



## Short and Sweet

Gay Brewer 67', last guess, I'm done!


----------



## Habano

Short and Sweet said:


> Gay Brewer 67', last guess, I'm done!


Fantastic guess! A local guy here in the area, but no sir, not him.


----------



## swingerofbirches

Art Wall Jr. - 1959 ???


----------



## Habano

swingerofbirches said:


> Art Wall Jr. - 1959 ???


Negative Charlie!


----------



## Habano

*FIRST CLUE:*

This player has played this course numerous times...."The Meadows".


----------



## Short and Sweet

Keiser 1946


----------



## Habano

Short and Sweet said:


> Keiser 1946


Probably the best guess of the contest so far, but Ben, you are incorrect sir.


----------



## swingerofbirches

Sam Snead in 52?


----------



## Habano

swingerofbirches said:


> Sam Snead in 52?


Who sings that song "Another one bites the dust"? Sorry Charlie.


----------



## Short and Sweet

Because of all the damn research I did; Snead in 49


----------



## Habano

Short and Sweet said:


> Because of all the damn research I did; Snead in 49


Sam Snead in 1949 is the correct answer.

I met Sam Snead in 1997 while playing on the Junior Tour Championship Event at The Greenbrier in White Sulpur Springs, WV. At the time Sam Snead was the honorary PGA Pro at the course. In 1998 I played in the same event and won. Obviously I was an amateur at the time, so I could not collect money, but instead I was rewarded a round of golf and a day with Sam Snead.

Getting to meet Sam Snead was just amazing. To speak to the man about golf and learn from him was so inspiring for my career in the PGA. Even in his mid 80's the man still could play golf. Sam could call out any shot he wanted. Whether it was a high fade, low cut, mid draw, runner, you name it, he could hit it anytime he wanted. A day I will never forget.

I was sad to learn Sam died in 2002. When I became a member of the PGA, a gift from my parents was a hand painted picture of Sam Snead, Ben Hogan, and Jack Nicklaus which is signed by all three players under their picture. I am waiting to build my dream home within two years which this picture will be hung in my office once complete.

Congrats to Ben on winning the 2nd 2011 Masters Cuban Cigar Pass!!


----------



## BDog

Congrats Ben! Way to research Buddy!
Nice going. I was getting so frustrated that I could not figure this one out!


----------



## HydroRaven

Good stuff Ben!


----------



## Short and Sweet

Thanks fellas, took a lot of fact finding on both David and the Master's winners. I spent the greater half of a day and a half learning all about them, more then I should! lol!


----------



## Sarge

touchdown! Unfortunately I've smoked about half of these so.... hope no one was planning on getting any. :twisted:


Lol did a little editing to remove addresses in case it might have been a problem w/ anyone..... 








Should get back into Circulation on Monday or Tuesday w/ a list of puts/takes somewhere in between there.


----------



## aea6574

Great news Sarge.

Glad it made it there safely. They all look to be doing fine.

Best regards, tony


----------



## HydroRaven

Any updates?


----------



## Sarge

HydroRaven said:


> Any updates?


I smoked about 3/4 of the cigars now. So there's just a Cohiba & HdM Robusto, a couple Custom Rolls, Magnum 48, and maybe like 5 other cigars I can't think of atm.... don't worry, I didn't touch the Culebra yet but that Sublime was phenomenally brilliant....


----------



## aea6574

Sarge- How was that older LGC? Expect you should be able to get through the rest of them over the holiday weekend.

Best regards, tony



Sarge said:


> I smoked about 3/4 of the cigars now. So there's just a Cohiba & HdM Robusto, a couple Custom Rolls, Magnum 48, and maybe like 5 other cigars I can't think of atm.... don't worry, I didn't touch the Culebra yet but that Sublime was phenomenally brilliant....


----------



## Poneill272

Any word on when this thing will head my way?


----------



## Sarge

aea6574 said:


> Sarge- How was that older LGC? Expect you should be able to get through the rest of them over the holiday weekend.
> 
> Best regards, tony


It actually tasted exactly like you'd imagine Glorias box to taste.... assuming you can imagine what Glorias box would taste like. :hmm:

________________________________

heading out tomorrow peeps. apparently Daves been a bit busy. Quite frankly I think he's been trying to find a way to break into the Tobacconist in LA Noire on the PS3. Anyway my noob ass couldn't do much but I did manage to snag 2 of the few great sticks I wanted to try.










I know it's not my job but for the sake of keeping things flowing....

2008 H Upmann Magnum 50 $9.75 (take)
2010 Oct, Partagas Short $4.75 / 2010 Sep, Por Laranna PC $4.25 (put)

2010 H Upman 2 $8.50 (take)
2010 Hoya de Montrey Epicure 1 $7.65(put)


----------



## Sarge

Don't be alarmed Phil when you open the case to find Dog Rockets & Bear poo. I needed to replace those Cigars with something....

DC# 0311 0240 0000 8998 2685
Expected to Land on Saturday


----------



## Habano

Thank you for an awesome job Steven and posting the pics. Not to mention getting the pass back out to Phil. Thank you again.

Phil we have been talking via email and you are good to go my friend. I would say the pass should be arriving to you today!

Gents - I wanted to apologize for my lack of attention to this thread and responses. The last week has been very hectic. Some of you may know I started my new job last Monday. I've been kind of non-operational since turning in my laptops for my previous emoployer, and then having to order my new laptop for my new job. So as you can see it's been hard for me to get online to post pictures, update threads, and etc. I am hoping to have the new laptop this week and will then be fully operational again. Most of my responses here lately have been coming through my iPhone, which some of you may know is a pain to do! LOL. Again I apologize, but the pass is still going strong and making it's rounds!

I hope all is well and that everyone had a nice Fourth of July.


----------



## HydroRaven

Don't worry Dave, we know you got a new job and I'm sure everyone here understands the stress of adapting to your new employer. Take your time and don't feel pressured, I'm sure these big boys can take care of the pass a little while longer while you figure things out :thumb:


----------



## Habano

Toooooo the TOP!

Sarge again an excellent job with your puts and takes and picking up the slack while I was without a computer and busy getting settled in with the new job. I also appreciate you posting pictures of your puts and takes, as well as the pass! Again great job, please enjoy the smokes and thank you again my friend!

Poneill272 had to regretfully decline the pass due to a family emergency. I told him once the pass was over and if he wanted we could work out a way for him to do his puts and takes. I can only hope Phil is doing well.

Dmgizzo received the pass on Monday afternoon. Whooo Hooo! Although he works out of town is gone from Monday through Thursday. I am in the process of approving his puts and takes as we speak! Look for a PM here within the hour.


----------



## mvorbrodt

So I had the Partagas 898 that I got form the pass. It was an excellent cigar!!!


----------



## Habano

mvorbrodt said:


> So I had the Partagas 898 that I got form the pass. It was an excellent cigar!!!


So glad to hear Martin. This makes the pass totally worthwile for members to get to try various sticks before deciding to buy a whole box!


----------



## Poneill272

Pass is on the way to dmgizzo, should have arrived today, but I'm posting DC anyway.

03100480000304738629


----------



## Habano

Thanks Phil! My apologies as I thought you had mailed it out sooner, but David's got it now and we'll finish up his puts and takes when he gets home Thursday. Almost home guys and then we've got a few local guys to knock out and then our long lost friend overseas, Dave...lol.


----------



## dmgizzo

I will be back in oHIo tomorrow and will finalize the puts and takes via PM with you and then move the pass to it's next destination, should be fun.

:woohoo:



Starbuck said:


> Thanks Phil! My apologies as I thought you had mailed it out sooner, but David's got it now and we'll finish up his puts and takes when he gets home Thursday. Almost home guys and then we've got a few local guys to knock out and then our long lost friend overseas, Dave...lol.


----------



## Habano

dmgizzo said:


> I will be back in oHIo tomorrow and will finalize the puts and takes via PM with you and then move the pass to it's next destination, should be fun.
> 
> :woohoo:


Awesome David! Look forward to the revised puts and takes. Have a safe trip. Just a heads up, you'll be sending the pass back to me which I will then meet up with the Cincinnati guys, and then get with Dave, HydroRaven, to conduct his puts and takes. Then the pass will be complete!


----------



## HydroRaven

Wow, this feels like Christmas!


----------



## KcJason1

Holy Cow.. I cant believe this is coming to an end already. I look forward to the 2012 pass.. By then I should have a better selection to use as puts..

Thanks for all your hard work and time putting this together David..

Jason


----------



## Habano

KcJason1 said:


> Holy Cow.. I cant believe this is coming to an end already. I look forward to the 2012 pass.. By then I should have a better selection to use as puts..
> 
> Thanks for all your hard work and time putting this together David..
> 
> Jason


My pleasure Jason and it was well worth it. A lot of fun I must say. Though a few hiccups, especially here at the end with me not having a laptop for a couple weeks and switching jobs made it hard to keep up. But hey that's life and things happen. I'll def be putting another Masters Pass together in 2012. So when we start thinking about the Masters and spring flowers, you'll know it's coming up!


----------



## Habano

David's puts and takes for the pass are complete.

*dmgizzo (David's) - puts and takes for the pass:*

2002 Punch Double Corona (take)
2009 Trinidad Funadore (put)

2002 Partagas Lusitania (take)
2009 H. Upmann Magnum 48 EL (put)

2010 Monte Cristo #4 (take)
2008 Sancho Panza Non-Plus (put)

Excellent job with your puts and takes David. The pass will now be heading back to me here in Cincinnati where I will get with Charlie who is now in Tampa. To save time, I'll just mail Charlie's takes and he can mail me his puts. I will then get with Ben within the next week to conduct his puts and takes locally. Finally, once I have Ben's puts and takes, I'll finish the pass up with Dave (HydroRaven) who is in Japan. As for Dave's puts and takes, I'll be doing the same as Charlie by shipping Dave his takes and he can mail me his puts. This is the safest way rather than risk the entire box getting snagged by customs.

So Charlie, you are now on the clock with your puts and takes. I should have the pass in my hands by Saturday, all goes well I can ship you the takes you want from the pass Monday. Shoot me an email or PM and let me know what you would like to do. Also, the cigar list has been updated. Remember to look at the cigar list in the far left column. Cigars crossed out in red font are no longer in the pass, and cigars in black font not crossed out are still available.

Thanks guys!


----------



## dmgizzo

The sticks are correct, the put and take part is reversed. :bounce:

Pleasure being in this pass, David you made it easy, thanks for all your hard work.

DG



Starbuck said:


> David's puts and takes for the pass are complete.
> 
> *dmgizzo (David's) - puts and takes for the pass:*
> 
> 2002 Punch Double Corona (take)
> 2009 Trinidad Funadore (put)
> 
> 2002 Partagas Lusitania (take)
> 2009 H. Upmann Magnum 48 EL (put)
> 
> 2010 Monte Cristo #4 (take)
> 2008 Sancho Panza Non-Plus (put)
> 
> Excellent job with your puts and takes David. The pass will now be heading back to me here in Cincinnati where I will get with Charlie who is now in Tampa. To save time, I'll just mail Charlie's takes and he can mail me his puts. I will then get with Ben within the next week to conduct his puts and takes locally. Finally, once I have Ben's puts and takes, I'll finish the pass up with Dave (HydroRaven) who is in Japan. As for Dave's puts and takes, I'll be doing the same as Charlie by shipping Dave his takes and he can mail me his puts. This is the safest way rather than risk the entire box getting snagged by customs.
> 
> So Charlie, you are now on the clock with your puts and takes. I should have the pass in my hands by Saturday, all goes well I can ship you the takes you want from the pass Monday. Shoot me an email or PM and let me know what you would like to do. Also, the cigar list has been updated. Remember to look at the cigar list in the far left column. Cigars crossed out in red font are no longer in the pass, and cigars in black font not crossed out are still available.
> 
> Thanks guys!


----------



## Habano

dmgizzo said:


> The sticks are correct, the put and take part is reversed. :bounce:
> 
> Pleasure being in this pass, David you made it easy, thanks for all your hard work.
> 
> DG


DOH!! I did this awhile back. Oh well, no big deal, the guys get the idea. LOL. Thanks for pointing it out David.


----------



## swingerofbirches

LOL ... i'll have to take another look at the list as dmgizzo took the two sticks i had my eye on.


----------



## dmgizzo

Pass is in the air 

DC # 03110240000216797007


:spy:


----------



## dmgizzo

swingerofbirches said:


> LOL ... i'll have to take another look at the list as dmgizzo took the two sticks i had my eye on.


Great minds think alike.

I'll get out of yer head now...


----------



## Habano

dmgizzo said:


> Pass is in the air
> 
> DC # 03110240000216797007
> 
> :spy:


Thank you again David! Looks like the box will be delivered tomorrow!

Ok Charlie, I'm cracking the whip on you, where are those puts and takes?!?! LOL!

:fencing:


----------



## Habano

dmgizzo said:


> Pass is in the air
> 
> DC # 03110240000216797007
> 
> :spy:


I don't know how in the world this box was not delivered today. Shipped Thursday morning and we live two hours apart. It's now Saturday afternoon, 48 hours later and the box didn't come today. How is that even remotely possible? Although no updates for the package either according to USPS.

What's funny, is I ordered some cables for my MacBook Pro Thursday morning from Caly, shipped regular mail via USPS and they arrived today. So a package takes two days to ship across the country, but another package less than two hours away takes four days? Yeah exactly why this country is so screwed up! LOL.


----------



## dmgizzo

Starbuck said:


> I don't know how in the world this box was not delivered today. Shipped Thursday morning and we live two hours apart. It's now Saturday afternoon, 48 hours later and the box didn't come today. How is that even remotely possible? Although no updates for the package either according to USPS.
> 
> What's funny, is I ordered some cables for my MacBook Pro Thursday morning from Caly, shipped regular mail via USPS and they arrived today. So a package takes two days to ship across the country, but another package less than two hours away takes four days? Yeah exactly why this country is so screwed up! LOL.


Frankly I'm shocked, I could have driven it down to you, or we could have met half way. Ah the post office, gotta love em.


----------



## Habano

dmgizzo said:


> Frankly I'm shocked, I could have driven it down to you, or we could have met half way. Ah the post office, gotta love em.


Exactly David! I would have been more than happy to meet some place for a smoke and a drink. Not sure why we didn't think of this, but my weekend was pretty busy after all. I am sure the box will arrive today. If not, my local USPS drivers may not make tomorrow's deliveries when they show up for work with all their little USPS trucks with flat tires! LOL.


----------



## Habano

The pass has finally reached the home of Cincinnati. Everything looks great, cigars are resting in the cooler. Charlie and I are working on his puts and takes, up next will be Ben followed by Dave in Japan!!


----------



## HydroRaven

Sweet!


----------



## Short and Sweet

Sounds like it is making its rounds  Just got back from vacation to find I will need my P and T's shortly, ahh!


----------



## Habano

Charlie's puts and takes for the pass are complete.

*swingerofbirches (Charlie's) - puts and takes for the pass:*

2010 Carlos Fernandez Sublime Custom Roll(take)
2010 Partagas 898 Varnished (put)

2010 Carlos Fernandez Behike Double Ligero Custom Roll (take)
2007 Cohiba Robusto (put)

Excellent job on the puts and takes Charlie. Wise man for taking the two Carlos Fernandez custom rolls as they are excellent sticks. Charlie, I'll get your two takes out to you in the mail in the next day or so and if you could ship your puts to me I'd appreciate it sir!

Ben is up next who is aware he is on the clock. Then finally HydroRaven, Dave in Japan will wrap it up. Dave I'd say I should be ready for your puts and takes by this weekend sir. As soon as I posts Ben's puts and takes, the cigar sheet will be updated and it will be all yours to pick the final sticks!


----------



## HydroRaven

Perfect, I'll start gathering things on my end and when the final spreadsheet is up I'll know what to look for.


----------



## Habano

Bens puts and takes for the pass are complete.

*Short and Sweet (Ben's) - puts and takes for the pass:*

2008 Montecristo Sublime (Take) 
2010 Montecristo Grand Edmundo (Put)

2010 Montecristo Robusto (Take)
2010 RyJ Short Church + 2009 HdM Epicure Especial (Puts)

Excellent job overall with the puts and takes Ben. I know how bad you wanted the 08 Monte Sublime and was praying it made it back to Cincinnati...lol. Thank you again Ben for the great puts and takes and how you enjoy the two cigars!!

Last, but not least, *Dave, HydroRaven*, you are now up to bat my friend. The cigar list has been updated, however, I do not have Ben's puts in the pass since we are not meeting till later this week for me to pick them up and add them. But, everything else is there, so if you want one of Ben's puts, it may take me a day or two longer to get your takes out in the mail. Other than that, no other issues and just shoot me a PM with your proposed puts and takes, I'll ship your takes directly to you and you ship me your puts and we'll call this pass complete!


----------



## swingerofbirches

Great pass to all involved! 
Great job putting it together and facilitating it, David! I'd bump you but apparently need to spread the bumps around more ... lol


----------



## Short and Sweet

swingerofbirches said:


> I'd bump you but apparently need to spread the bumps around more ... lol


X2, someone hit this guy for us


----------



## bpegler

Just a quick question.

What's a Montecristo Robusto from 2010? Do you mean a petite Edmundo, or was there a special release release I missed?


----------



## Habano

bpegler said:


> Just a quick question.
> 
> What's a Montecristo Robusto from 2010? Do you mean a petite Edmundo, or was there a special release release I missed?


Bob - The Montecristo Robusto is from the 2010 Seleccion Robusto Limited Edition. The sampler included fiver Robusto's. The case contains 5 Robustos of the most popular Habanos brands: Cohiba, Montecristo, Romeo y Julieta, Partagas y Hoyo de Monterrey. *As a novelty, Romeo y Julieta and* *Montecristo brands are presented here in Robusto size which doesn't exist in the regular line. *


----------



## bpegler

Starbuck said:


> Bob - The Montecristo Robusto is from the 2010 Seleccion Robusto Limited Edition. The sampler included fiver Robusto's. The case contains 5 Robustos of the most popular Habanos brands: Cohiba, Montecristo, Romeo y Julieta, Partagas y Hoyo de Monterrey. *As a novelty, Romeo y Julieta and* *Montecristo brands are presented here in Robusto size which doesn't exist in the regular line. *


Thanks David!


----------



## Habano

bpegler said:


> Thanks David!


More than welcome Bob. Just glad a new guy to Habano's knew the answer to your question. Normally it's you answering my questions...lol.


----------



## Habano

Dave's puts and takes from Japan are complete and listed below.

*HydroRaven (Dave's) - puts and takes for the pass:*

2008 Boli Finos (take)
2010 Partagas serie D Especial (put)

2009 Boli Royal Corona (take)
2008 Partagas Serie D (put)

2002 Partagas Lusitania (take)
1999 Partagas Short (put)

A job well done to Dave for his puts and takes in the pass. I will be shipping out Dave's three takes to Japan by the end of this week and Dave will be shipping me his puts for the pass as well.

This concludes all of the puts and takes for the 2011 Masters Cuban Cigar Pass. A few small things to wrap up such as acquiring Ben's takes and getting him his puts which will happen in person in a few weeks. Also once I receive Dave's puts from Japan all will be complete.

Quick update as for the two contests. I will be shipping out the prizes to all three winners the week of August 22nd. I am out of town next week for vacation and will get them shipped once I return. The cigars for the prizes will be cigars from the pass.

I will also post a final listing of all puts and takes within the next few days as well as my final thoughts for the 2011 Masters Cuban Cigar Pass.

Thank you gents!


----------



## TrippMc4

Great work David! This pass went very smoothly. Can't wait for next year's now that I have a more diverse stock of CCs!


----------



## Short and Sweet

The best ran pass I have been apart off. Very organized, and a job well done my friend. Look very much forward to meeting up in a couple weeks


----------



## CeeGar

Thanks for organizing this pass, David. It was a lot of fun to watch unfold. I'm glad I was able to be involved!


----------



## HydroRaven

I don't believe anyone here can say this was anything but a success, especially if we consider it's the first Cuban pass. I believe David had a big role in this success and I want to personally thank him for doing this. Not many people would've included a participant from around the world, and I think it shows how generous David is. Again, thanks a lot for the pass and I'll be looking forward to the next one :thumb:


----------



## Sarge

Great pass! Been a pleasure & happy things have finally about wrapped up. :tu thanks again David.


----------



## HydroRaven

Coming at you David:

EG140657274JP


----------



## Habano

HydroRaven said:


> Coming at you David:
> 
> EG140657274JP


Thanks Dave! Your takes went out last Friday so hopefully they land within a week. As soon as your puts arrive, I'll let you know!


----------



## HydroRaven

Received the package and thank you very much! David didn't want my picks to feel lonely, so he put a few extra buddies in there.


----------



## Habano

HydroRaven said:


> Received the package and thank you very much! David didn't want my picks to feel lonely, so he put a few extra buddies in there.


Wow you received the package already? That was fast! Indeed there was no way I was sending three cigars when I had plenty of room! Enjoy the sticks Dave!


----------



## Habano

Dave your package arrived from Tokyo last week. However it requires me to sign for the package. I won't be able to swing by PO till this Saturday as I get to work around 8, and it's usually between 5 and 5:30 before I leave the office. Sadly the PO is closed on my way to work and when I come home from work.

At least we know they arrived safely. Thanks again Dave!


----------



## HydroRaven

Good to know everything went smoothly.


----------



## Habano

Dave I managed to make it to the post office this morning to sign for your package. Thank you for your puts and the extra stick my friend!!

I must say both Party EL's look really tasty!! Thank you again for your puts and takes.










One last round of puts and takes this week. I will be meeting with Ben to swap sticks and we'll call this complete. Once I have all of the put sticks for the pass, I'll box up the fivers for the winners of the contest and get them shipped out as well. I will post DC#'s in this thread.


----------



## Short and Sweet

Sorry for the shotty picture! Pass is completed! David thanks so much for the contest sticks, I guess you know how much I love Monte's!

I think I speak for everyone, thanks for putting this on man, well executed!


----------



## Habano

All puts have takes are officially complete and the 2011 Masters Cuban Cigar Pass comes to an end.

Contest winnings:

Short and Sweet: Received at here last week
Bigmanfromou: 9405 5036 9930 0210 7036 22
BDog: 9405 5036 9930 0210 7036 15

Thank you all for a job well done with the pass, keeping it on track, and remaining professional throughout the pass. I think we proved to the admins and mods of this forum we are all adults and are capable of putting a pass like this together. Thank you all again and look forward to the 2012 Masters Cuban Cigar Pass!


----------



## HydroRaven

Thank you very much David, it was a pleasure being part of this pass. You can count on me for the next one!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Great pass sorry i missed it!
Awe well there is always next year!:mischief:


----------



## KcJason1

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Great pass sorry i missed it!
> Awe well there is always next year!:mischief:


It was definitely fun and David did an amazing job. Hopefully you can join in the fun next spring. As for me, I am stocking up hard. I will have a good run next year. So much new stuff I wanna try!!! :rockon:


----------



## KcJason1

It's almost time boys!!!

Ready to participate in a fantastic pass again this year!


----------



## Habano

Lol. Yeah hard to believe we are a few months away from the 2012 Masters Cuban Cigar pass. In fact I need start prepping a list of sticks for this years pass and getting some things ready so I won't have to scramble at the last minute.

I have not checked, but I assume this will be approved by the mods and admins to give this a go again this year.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Awe yes spring is in the air let the games begin!


----------



## gator_79

I was deployed last year but this year you can count me in. Sounds like fun.


----------



## apollyon9515

Id also love to get in on the action this year. I remember reading about it last year when i got access to this section and was like WOW these guys have tons of cigars.... Now that I have enough to play along I realize the CC slope should start being referred to as the CC CLIFF!


----------



## HydroRaven

Good stuff, I do hope it gets approved by the mods. It was such a pleasure reading about the pass and participating in it last year.


----------



## CeeGar

Brothers and sisters of the leaf, if I may have a moment of your time....

"With the splendor of Spring comes the majesty of The Masters. Just as there is a re-birth of nature's beauty, there is the re-emergence of Golf from its winter's hibernation. The multi-color brilliance of the azaleas strike the viewer, as does the shiny green magnolias with their ghostly white blossoms, the dazzling pristine whiteness of the dogwoods, and the brilliantly perfect greenery of the immaculate course. The stately pines defining each hole so artistically. The rolling hills so much a part of the aura of the course. You realize you are on hallowed grounds. There is a reverence - an awe. *This is Augusta National - The Masters."* (quoted from Phil Ballinger)

My friends, Spring is just around the corner in the beautiful state of Georgia and there is no other tournament like The Master's. I am looking forward to some great golf and a great pass!


----------



## asmartbull

HydroRaven said:


> Good stuff, I do hope it gets approved by the mods. It was such a pleasure reading about the pass and participating in it last year.


If it is done with the same professionalism as last year...I look forward to it..


----------



## Habano

CeeGar said:


> Brothers and sisters of the leaf, if I may have a moment of your time....
> 
> "With the splendor of Spring comes the majesty of The Masters. Just as there is a re-birth of nature's beauty, there is the re-emergence of Golf from its winter's hibernation. The multi-color brilliance of the azaleas strike the viewer, as does the shiny green magnolias with their ghostly white blossoms, the dazzling pristine whiteness of the dogwoods, and the brilliantly perfect greenery of the immaculate course. The stately pines defining each hole so artistically. The rolling hills so much a part of the aura of the course. You realize you are on hallowed grounds. There is a reverence - an awe. *This is Augusta National - The Masters."* (quoted from Phil Ballinger)
> 
> My friends, Spring is just around the corner in the beautiful state of Georgia and there is no other tournament like The Master's. I am looking forward to some great golf and a great pass!


Ah the greatest golf tournament in the world. So much excitement for this tournament and one I look forward to every year. I literally watch it from the first ball that struck off the tee till the last ball drops in the hole. No other place on earth I'd rather be than at Augusta. I've been lucky enough to attend an it won't be the last. Missed out on tickets this year, but a very good chance I'll have them next year and will be attending the practice rounds.

And you heard it here first, keep your eye on Tiger this year. I'm already dropping $500 on him to win the Masters this year.


----------

